# What made u get a VW?



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

ill start. My Vw story started when a neigbor of mines boyfriend had a MK1 rabbit vertback in the day . I thought it was the most awesome car in the world. later on in life i fell in love w/ the MK3 body so was shopping around for a GTi but settled w/ a golf. since then ive been into the DUB family and will never turm to another manufacture. How often do u get a car with caracter aswell as a family?


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

totalled my neon, saw Matt Leggett's GTI on the cover of PVW, bought golf.....


----------



## Vincent Price (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (j.Connor)*

The one legged orphan I murdered just happened to own a golf sport.


----------



## dubtometry (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

i couldnt find a white 1998 acura integra gsr
so
i got a white 1998 vw gti vr6


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

Got sicks of 4clyd..
Also love the tone of the VR..


----------



## YoungDub_GTI (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

was looking for a golf or jetta cause my grandpa is a vw mechanic and i found a mk3 gti so i jumped on it and bought it the same day i saw it


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (YoungDub_GTI)*

To be completely honest, I saw the F&F jetta and fell in love.







My cousin got a black 1995 Jetta, and I was so jealous. I got a Green one, and haven't looked back since.


----------



## Jesto (Oct 12, 2007)

My brother bought his wife a 96' jetta and i loved it. ended up buying it from him 3 years later now im in the VW family for life


----------



## Daviticus (Apr 30, 2007)

I've always like VWs and the originality behind a lot of them.
When I decided my Hondas were getting stolen more than I wanted, I decided to look for something German that had a good sound to it. Heard a 'piped VR on the freeway one day, and decided I needed to have one.
I now own a 'piped '97 Jetta GLX. Wewt.


----------



## SgregVanliewC (Jun 5, 2007)

a couple of my older brothers friends had VWs...and didint like the honda crowd....soo now im happy with both my VWs....and i hate my civic


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (dubtometry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubtometry* »_i couldnt find a white 1998 acura integra gsr
so
i got a white 1998 vw gti vr6

lol. thats my story too. wanted a black or red one tho. lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (Jesto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesto* »_My brother bought his wife a 96' jetta and i loved it. ended up buying it from him 3 years later now im in the VW family for life

Thats what im saing. lol but then i just jumped in a B6 A4 Quattro. no worries im gonna get a mk3 couse i miss the damn thing so much, but im not getting rid of the AWD its so much fun


----------



## asthesunsetdies (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

when i was like 15 my friend had an automatic g60 that never worked right. wanted a vw ever since.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (asthesunsetdies)*

g60 auto


----------



## XS_GTI3 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: What made u get a VW? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
lol. thats my story too. wanted a black or red one tho. lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

but i wanted a white one.
or i wanted a ek civic hatchback. and my dad used to own a 16v mk2 so i've always had a dub in my mind.


----------



## Aggro Crag (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

i had friends with mk1s and i thought they were awesome. looked into vw's and fell in love with mk2s but my mom wouldn't let me get one because she said they were too old, so i got a mk3.
now i can't wait til i get a mk1/mk2


----------



## packthis (May 30, 2006)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (Aggro Crag)*

My very choppy story
Well I just got back into VW's. I had a lot of air cooled VW's when I was younger then moved on to water cooled till about 1998. I was seduced by the BMW E30 which I owned for 6 years before moving onto a Honda. Went from a Honda to a Toyota truck then gas prices got to damn high so I sold that thinking I would buy another Honda.
Good luck any Honda these days worth owning has been hacked to crap so it was easier to find another water cooler that was stock. I prefer to start with a stock car rather than deal with someone else's possible beat on headache.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (packthis)*

My dad got me into VW.
He owned and modified VWs himself a long time ago (late 80ies) and when I was looking for a car to buy as my first car, I was actually looking for something Japanese, Toyota Celica T18, Corolla or a Civic or something. Was really dissappointed because all of these that were in my price range were in a crappy condition, so one day my dad printed out an ad from a german online car-market and showed it to. I wasn't really conviced at first because I had the stereotypical image of the german Golf-driver in my mind, i.e. a big ass douche. Anyway, we went to look at this Golf and I've loved it ever since and had to buy it.


----------



## DuBR32G (Feb 26, 2008)

My 4.0 Jeep TJ w/ a 3spd slushbox. It was cool but i always wanted something faster. My GF has a 00' Cabrio and i honestly fell in love with VW just by driving the 2.slo So i looked for a new car, saw the R, became addicted. end of story


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

MORE,MORE,MORE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWObsession (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

Did nobody else fall in love with the "fweet" of the aircooled Beetles? That's where I started.
First car was a 71 Superbeetle but I wanted a truck, so I got a Rabbit pickup. Now I've owned about 15 or so VW's in 17 years and still have most of them.


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VWObsession)*

Always loved the 1.8T motor. Thought the Mk2's were pretty hot, so I bought one for my first car. Totalled that, then got into a couple of cheap saturns for awhile, couldn't feel the road. So when I could finally afford to get into my dream 1.8T GTi, I jumped on it.


----------



## Passat94VR6 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (macosxuser)*

When I was learning to drive, I drove my mom's Hyundai Santa Fe for a while before I got my license thinking that it handled like a dream, that is until my Aunt came over one day with her '00 Passat GLX V6 and let me drive it around town. I knew that as soon as I took one corner with the thing that I had to have one because it handled like a sports car (at least compared to the Santa Fe which was the only thing I had driven before aside from a Camry). My parents took me to the VW dealership where I saw a 1994 B3 VR6 on the lot, and knowing how rare they were I scooped it up upon sight without a test drive and have had my baby ever since. i'll never THINK about buying anything else


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (Passat94VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passat94VR6* »_When I was learning to drive, I drove my mom's Hyundai Santa Fe for a while before I got my license thinking that it handled like a dream, that is until my Aunt came over one day with her '00 Passat GLX V6 and let me drive it around town. I knew that as soon as I took one corner with the thing that I had to have one because it handled like a sports car (at least compared to the Santa Fe which was the only thing I had driven before aside from a Camry). My parents took me to the VW dealership where I saw a 1994 B3 VR6 on the lot, and knowing how rare they were I scooped it up upon sight without a test drive and have had my baby ever since. i'll never THINK about buying anything else









Awesome story dude...Keep em comin vortexr's


----------



## PabloP (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

When I was in college and grad school a long long time ago, beetles and buses were common. I hated them. I bought a Renault, which I loved and kept for 10 years. A year or two into my first job after my mba I got a new 79 Rabbit, baby blue with baby blue velour. After 30 years of Volvos, an Audi, a supercharged Jaguar, some old English sports cars for fun, a couple of Touaregs, that Rabbit is still my fondest memory. I don't know why. I'm on the verge of getting the 6 cylinder awd Rabbit in ugly gray. Nostalgia, I guess.


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (PabloP)*

im a bad driver and tend to hit alot of pedestrians. its amazing how many unconscious and/or dead people fit in a mk3 jetta trunk!
i had a minivan before i went to college. my dad told me to leave it home and he would get me a car. a few weeks later, he goes to the small, family owned VW place 3 miles up the road, and whaddya kno, im the proud owner of a 97 sequoia green jetta 2.OMG


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (PabloP)*

German engineering + affordability


----------



## Air23h20 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

When I was 9-16 I had a babysitter who had a 85 Maroon golf. It brought me to and from school every day............. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Axe_11 (Dec 6, 2006)

I grew up in the US virgin Islands and there is no VW dealer there so i really didnt know much about them. But my brother found a 93 VR6 corrado in some rich guys garage down there and bought it when i was about 10. The thing worked well for about 2 years or so then the engine seized up and it just sat for another 2. So pretty much who wouldnt get a VW after looking at a Corrado every day when you leave your house for school. I ended up moving to florida where i have bought a golf then a corrado and i dont think i will every go back.


_Modified by Axe_11 at 12:56 PM 4-28-2008_


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

I was 14 at the mall and I stopped by the book and while i was looking at mag's i came across VW & Porsche aka Europeancar. In it was a 89 GTI 16V sitting on tri-spoke antera's with zerstorer painted on the bottom of the doors. From then VW's caught my eye, heart and wallet. I shortly ended up getting a mint A1 GTI that i totally regret ever selling. I was so stupid.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Axe_11)*

my brother picked up a 1991 fox wolfsburg, which in turn made me buy a 4 door 1988 golf GT (in Monza Blue) which I found in VT in 1999 and fell in love with VW since then. I then sold my golf, which I still regret to this day, but bought my new money pit (99 MK3 wolfsburg) and continued to go broke for the next 7 years while it became a monster. Even with all the troubles down the road, I still want another VW......










_Modified by jettasmooth at 1:49 PM 4-28-2008_


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

I had several Honda/Acura cars, but couldn't get an Accord with a V6 and manual shift (they make them now, but not in '97. So I decided to trade my Accord for a used GTI VR6. When I went to the VW dealership to look at what they had on the lot I found a 97 Passat GLX, which had a VR6 and a 5 speed manual tranny. It had just come off of lease, was three years old and had 21K miles on the odometer, and the salesman whacked a couple grand off the sticker price, so I traded for it.
Five years later my Passat was totaled when I ad a collision with an 18 wheeler in a traffic rotary, so I inherited a Touareg from my wife, and she got a Wrangler. Two years ago I traded that for my GTI.


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettasmooth* »_Even with all the troubles down the road, I still want another VW......


amen to that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daviticus (Apr 30, 2007)

Something about a car that randomly takes a ****, that keeps me interested.
My Honda was too reliable. There was no character.


----------



## rshackle32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Daviticus)*

my obsession started @ 16 with vw's I was a strictly a honda person (cheap reliable, and definitely not fast)







I was going home one night from a friends house and at this stop light I see this beautiful blue (at the time I thought it was just a golf) but was an R32 so i pull up next to it in my dinky integra to see what all it had done to it, fell in love with the wheels, the light turned green and he mashed on the gas, and that gargle was something intoxicating, and after about a few seconds he was nowhere to be found in sight...so i started researching, started pricing stuff..obviously it was way out of my price range..than i started reading up about the 1.8t's and finally my best friend got one...he let me drive it...i took it around some twisty roads...and that was it...I was addicted and I bought my first gti in june of 06...both me and my friend got into modding each others cars and helping each other with problems...than we discovered vortex...







you can see where I am going with this.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Cal style air-cooled beetles. I was 14 years old and Mini-truckin was cool then we found Hot VW's and VW Trends. Since then I have liked low VW's.


----------



## Mieka_GTI (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re:*

My grandmother had a Beetle when I was younger and loved it, but she gave it away before I was old enough to drive.








FF>> I had a friend who was/is into them and when my civic got stolen last January, it was a done deal!! I used the ins. money as a down payment!!! 
Now I have 2


----------



## 2.slowslow (Apr 26, 2005)

well I got a long story but to make it short I had VW love ever since i was small , my mom 1st car was a 1972 beetle and to this day we still have it, than I personally started to love the mk3 body and i bought A 1995 golf sport in surf green , I know you guys are gunna prolly kill me but than I had it painted to porcelin blue , I had so many different setups in this car i had just stock 2.slow than 2.0 turbo than ABA 16v turbo, Now VR never will look back on that swap, Its like music to my ears LOL .... BUMP BUMP


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Mieka_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mieka_GTI* »_My grandmother had a Beetle when I was younger and loved it, but she gave it away before I was old enough to drive.










I remember I rode in a neighbor's Beetle when I was a kid, and I loved it.


_Modified by Blue Golfer at 2:09 AM 5-2-2008_


----------



## LaTuFu (Feb 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

My Dad taught me to drive a stick in a '71 Beetle. Which quickly became my first car. Then I bought two more beetles with money that I saved from working. Been hooked ever since.


----------



## hotdamngti (Aug 1, 2007)

I always wanted a MK2, then I learned of VR6's, Im not too technically savvy, so I ended up with a mk4. Now Im concidering trading for a MK2 VR. I hope someone talks me out of it.


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (hotdamngti)*

why would you want to be talked out of it ??


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i saw an aircooled beetle when i has a kid, and began dreaming of owning one that very day
and when i saw the 337, i fell in love


----------



## 90_mk2dubbin (May 6, 2008)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

My uncle was selling his.. asked him how much he wanted for it, he said go buy me a coffee and its yours.
loved how good it felt and my friends really got me into it.


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

The movie Crank lol that thing hauled, but my friend Kevin has a MK2 and i wanted something to roll with him so went out and purchased a MK1


----------



## hotdamngti (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (VDUBLUVR1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBLUVR1* »_why would you want to be talked out of it ??









I still owe on the MKIV and it just seems like an irresponsible thing to do. Maybe someone will want to trade next year.


----------



## ChMKIVplay (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (dOWa242)*

saw an mkiv with nice rims and a semi clean body for sale but it needed a lot of love. so with my lovely payout check from my mustang getting totaled i bought it and gave it some TLC.


----------



## mpci (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (ChMKIVplay)*

My brother had bought a 73 Ghia & drove it a couple weeks before it quit running. We stripped the car down to bare metal, did all the body work & painted it Corvette white. Then he sold the car to me. I was 14. Ended up selling it before it got running.
A few years later, a buddy bought a 79 Scirocco. I ended up getting a 78 Champagne Rabbit, then an 81 Scirocco, two 76 Sciroccos, a 78 Scirocco(the rocco in the movie Singles), another 81 Scirocco, a 79 Scirocco, & finally my current 78 Champagne Scirocco. Also a few non-VW's in between.


_Modified by mpci at 10:31 AM 5-8-2008_


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (mpci)*

alotta rocco. NICE!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

I always wanted a Bentley Flying Spur, so I bought a Phaeton.


----------



## Lagoyda50 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

my dad was into vw all ways saying that he cant wait to finsh his projects so got me into Vw


----------



## 43%burnt (Apr 24, 2008)

loved vw's since i was much younger. it was aircooled beetles that set them apart from other cars to me. they are true pioneers in the automotive industry.


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (43%burnt)*

keep the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif stories coming


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

my brother owned a 79' m5...and a 72' 2002tii couldn't afford either so bought an mk2 jetta. thats how it started.


----------



## nobledub (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

I grew up living and breathing the VW way. Every car I have owned was a VW. 91 GLI 95 Cabrio now a 93 SLC! Love for dub! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fugn Dubbin (Apr 4, 2008)

it started when i was nine. my mom was dating this guy that worked with her at the hospital. he was this cool as **** socal guy that listened to red hot chili peppers, the misfits, and iggy pop. he had this 70's model seven window westfalia camper. i LOVED riding around in that thing. i felt so damn cool being seen in that car. well, my mom and bill decided it was time to move to florida, so off we went. i rode shotgun in the westy all the way from memphis tn to lakeland fl. i have to say, that is the moment that made me realize i was hooked for life.


----------



## jeffTOTHEMAX (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Fugn Dubbin)*

Had a friend with a Corrado, and I made fun of him constantly for having to fix his car every weekend. I was bored with the kinda modified 2000Focus hatch I had, and I jokingly asked my friend to let me drive his Corrado back from this place we were(maybe 30 miles). He agreed to let me experience the car on the way home, and I loved it. I bought my own Corrado one week later.


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (jeffTOTHEMAX)*

I love these stories so far especially the westy one...AWESOME! i want to hear more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ibeatjettas (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (VDUBLUVR1)*

First car i had was a 94 caprice cop car because my dad was big into american muscle. Then i needed a winter car so i picked up a 92 digi 8v jetta completely stock and drove that for the winter and i was blown away. my caprice was lowered had very wide tires all the way around and a high perf cam 300hp range and my jetta could keep up with it on the twisties. Thats what sold me. now i own a mk2 vr6


----------



## CSlowR32 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VWObsession)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWObsession* »_Did nobody else fall in love with the "fweet" of the aircooled Beetles? That's where I started.
First car was a 71 Superbeetle but I wanted a truck, so I got a Rabbit pickup. Now I've owned about 15 or so VW's in 17 years and still have most of them.

It was 1968, I was in the Navy and stationed at NAS Brunswick ME. Family and Friends in Massachusetts so weekend began and ended with a road trip. That new `68 Dark Blue Bug with the cream interior and sun roof was just too good to pass up at $1658.00, and so the romance began. The badge stayed the same but the cars underneath changed over the years. Many are long gone now, but that Blue `68 was my first love and the 40 years since then have passed in a flash. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OutofStep (Apr 7, 2008)

i picked up PVW at the age of 16....i had neve seen something so cool in my life....it was the issue with the green Jetta with a gold frontend and it said "Some Like it Hot" and then there was this red 300bhp NA jetta on Porshe rims.....its on my wall.......im 17 and just bought a 94 jetta gl


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (OutofStep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OutofStep* »_i picked up PVW at the age of 16....i had neve seen something so cool in my life....it was the issue with the green Jetta with a gold frontend and it said "Some Like it Hot" and then there was this red 300bhp NA jetta on Porshe rims.....its on my wall.......im 17 and just bought a 94 jetta gl

welcome to the family dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastGTI4u (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (VDUBLUVR1)*

The Madness began when my Accord was stolen from my driveway and I went to the airport to pic up my cousin. While waiting I picked up a eurotuner Mag and I saw a pic similar to the one posted. I went and bought a MKIV as soon as the insurance money came in. I have had 3 more dubs since then. The wife might even trade her 2.5 for a tiguan or A4. 
Here is the pic.


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

i fell in love with the jetta ever since it came out. i loved the rabbit in the 70s and the beetles. and then the quantum. 
when the quantum body sorta spilled over to the fox and jetta i was hooked on that boxy styling.
i remember wanting the jetta mk2 carat (sold in mexico as that) in blue. 
as much as i wanted that 93 subaru impreza sedan, i was only able to qualify under first time buyer for a vw fox and ever since then, vw has been in my blood. 
my jetta wagon tdi has been really good to me.


----------



## vdubfrodo09 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (garethusa)*

my parents picked out my MkIV for me as a early graduation/16th/17th/18th birthday present. i fell in love and even though its stock i love it. I just waxed it and man i almost cried its one of the nicest cars ive had. my parents have good taste also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.
as of now im looking into the older models like an MKII or an aircooled


----------



## rabbitracer13 (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (vdubfrodo09)*

My mom raised me on VDubs from day one.







She still has the 58 convertible beetle that she bought when she was 16. I've gone through a few MK1s, now I'm on to MK2s










_Modified by rabbitracer13 at 5:11 AM 6-8-2008_


----------



## VAG-Approved (May 30, 2008)

Parents hate hondas, and parents wouldnt let me get a jetta, so I got a GTI


----------



## peachypotpies (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

Call me an eurosnob or whatever, but the ambience of German cars just do it for me. Like I have nothing against the Lexus brand, but I can sit in a really nice Lexus and it still wouldn't feel as classy as an equally priced Mercedes or Audi. The VWs do the same for me. Theres just something about them that makes me like them.


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (peachypotpies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peachypotpies* »_Call me an eurosnob or whatever, but the ambience of German cars just do it for me. Like I have nothing against the Lexus brand, but I can sit in a really nice Lexus and it still wouldn't feel as classy as an equally priced Mercedes or Audi. The VWs do the same for me. Theres just something about them that makes me like them.

amen brother i totally agreew/ that comment







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dannielle.alex (Jun 10, 2008)

i come from a family of VW owners... i really didn't have an option. i was told that i would be disowned if i didn't jump on the family band wagon








honestly tho.... i love my VW now!!!


----------



## BrockGTi (Oct 9, 2007)

Satan told me to buy one in a dream. If I didn't, I'd be sent to heaven.
I got my first car (87 Golf GT) from a 96 year old lady. it had 48,000 kms on it. I got it for next to nothing. A year or so later, I hit a deer on the highway. After I finished swapping the front end from a Jetta onto it, and realizing they're basically german lego, I got hooked. Now, many years later, I'm on my 29th VW. 
I think having little to no electronics helps me appreciate old vw's. ECU's are for *******.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (BrockGTi)*

Rode in then drove my friends GTI VR6 drivers edition...that sealed it for me, once my Honda died I got 99.5 Jetta GLS VR6 5 speed.


----------



## vwcabman (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

i would have to say the lifestyle the name and above everything they are great when powerd by a vr6


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (vwcabman)*

my family's driven nothing but vw golfs and chevy suburbans for the last 15 years. what with the price of running an suv, I didn't have much choice...


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

my best friend had an 89 16v jetta GLI...and he got a new tacoma for driving...well the jetta sat around and started getting ****ty...he asked me if i would put new gas in it and drive it around for a while so he could start dinkin with it...welll........that was 8 months ago...me still have jetta! me love jetta! jetta found new home! i never knew how interesting they were and how interchangeable they are! it blows my mind! im a toyota girl and i thaught those were interchangeable! plus the people who assiciate themselves with VWs are 90% of the time good honest stoners! my fave kind of people! (c;


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (16vPrincess)*

will you marry me...LOL 
any girl that is that into VWs is wifey material http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to your story


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

hahaha...ppl usually think im crazy...my friends just dont understand what i know. when were on the way to the bar and i yell as loud as i can 'OH ****!! CHECK OUT THAT RABBIT!!!!' everyone is looking for a bunny rabbit hopping around. they think im nuts and i think they are all nuts! lol.


----------



## vwwolfpack (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (su1man)*

My whole family is very German, and many relatives and my parents had VWs when they were younger. I had a 1996 metallic purple automatic Jetta passed down to me in 1999 the summer before senior year in high school by my parents and that's where it all started. Didn't really do a whole lot to it, smoked lights, Borbet Type E 16-inch wheels, a chip...in all honesty it was the Fast and Furious white Jetta that had me saying "woahhh? I can do that?" and got me fully invested in Volkswagen as a hobby. Had it through high school, community college, and wrecked it a month before I graduated from 4-year college.
Strangely enough, I came across the car I SHOULD have had all along 2 weeks after the crash. Black 1996 GTi 2.0 with a good amount of $$$ mods done, nothing I wouldn't have done myself...126k on it 3 years or so ago and got it for $4000. The guy wouldn't let it go to just anyone, only a VW enthusiast, and I fit the description. Probably almost $12,000 later and I still have it, tons more done to it, fully re-done mint interior, getting a new engine w/ Bahn Brenner supercharger as soon as it's ready to go in. Needs a clutch as well...has since winter.
I needed a car for work since my GTi was starting to need engine work and a clutch, so I went with another Mk3 since I know how to work on them. Picked up a 99 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition this past December (another black one!) and told myself I wouldn't modify it. Well, screw that, I did. Swapped in black leather, chipped it, changed the interior lighting, swapped to a GTi front end w/badgeless grille and have more plans for it as well!
Damn you Volkswagen! Why did ya have to make the Mk3? I really like it!


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (16vPrincess)*

your awesome


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (16vPrincess)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vPrincess* »_hahaha...ppl usually think im crazy...my friends just dont understand what i know. when were on the way to the bar and i yell as loud as i can 'OH ****!! CHECK OUT THAT RABBIT!!!!' everyone is looking for a bunny rabbit hopping around. they think im nuts and i think they are all nuts! lol.

your awesome


----------



## linduzvdub (Dec 26, 2007)

My first car was a 69 Bug i loved that car learned 2 drive stick after i got it. Had alot of other cars in between. But my Vdub was always reliable and fun so when my GMC started costing on repairs every other month. My husband was what kinda car do u want I said something small sporty and fun! We looked at lots of cars but everything about my GTI is just perfect it had to be a Vdub!


----------



## A.LACK (Jul 28, 2007)

I couldn't find a clean E30 and found my car for 1500.


----------



## ex-vtak (May 11, 2007)

when i was 14 or 15, i was vacationing in toronto, when i saw a couple of anniversary edition gti's (which just came out) rolling around and i was confused to see a vw looking so good. needless to say i was a honda kid then (circa fast and the furious) so i picked up the family's accord when i was 16 and then bought an integra the year after. when the integra started to take a **** after my ghetto ass tried to turbo it, i began researching replacements. i wanted something classy and european and stubbled on the vortex. saw leftcoastvw's gti, fell in love with golfs again, and the rest is history. i tried for the life of me to get a 20th or a 337, b ut found the GLI instead and thought 4 doors were a but more practical.


----------



## dado81e (Oct 14, 2005)

i saw a corrado


----------



## Vincent Price (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (16vPrincess)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vPrincess* »_hahaha...ppl usually think im crazy...my friends just dont understand what i know. when were on the way to the bar and i yell as loud as i can 'OH ****!! CHECK OUT THAT RABBIT!!!!' everyone is looking for a bunny rabbit hopping around. they think im nuts and i think they are all nuts! lol.

HAHAHAHAHA FUNNY ****ING STORY I CAN'T SEEM TO STOP LAUGHING.
God you're uninteresting as hell.
Stop typing in pink.


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Vincent Price)*

hey dude no haters allowed only positive posts please


----------



## matt_redd (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

found a unmolested 87 GTI in mint shape for 1,000 dollars in a parking lot, and 4 yrs and 34,000 miles later i have molested the **** out of her and i love it. bless those chopped springs and spray painted everything on my car


----------



## kleineGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (matt_redd)*

I was impressed with the original GTI when the American edition first came out so I bought one. Great driving car, but horrendous mfg quality. Fit and finish? Forget about it!
Didn't stop me from almost continuous VW ownership since.


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (kleineGTI)*

there not that bad. all the bad things are the mexicans fault,LOL. U know water pump placement+thermostat, vr6 crackpipes, 2 piece exhaust manifolds& etc. etc 
still love em to death, ill never drive another countries automobile


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

_Quote »_What made u get a VW?

Sheer stupidity all 30 times....


----------



## The Bard (Feb 2, 2008)

I wanted a reasonable 4 door with a trunk big enough to fit a Tuba in it (no joke). I test drove a couple cars and found that I really liked the 94 Jetta GL. After I totaled that one, I bought a 98 Jetta GL as soon as the insurance check came. That was motivated by safety, since I walked away from a 40 mph TBone unharmed.
Traded the 98 in for an '01 Jetta GLX, which I drive daily and love it.
Bought a '91 GLi last year as a project car/learning experience.
The first Jetta impressed me in many ways. The others have only confirmed or improved my opinions about VWs.


----------



## wesleyarnold (May 1, 2006)

family had 6 dubs. runs in family tree


----------



## SickWrathTerror (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (wesleyarnold)*

I liked the car....nothing more.


----------



## schnellwagen (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (SickWrathTerror)*

Vavw


----------



## vwwolfpack (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (ex-vtak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ex-vtak* »_when the integra started to take a **** after my ghetto ass tried to turbo it

You're 19 years old...and you have a 3 and a half year old car. I'm leaning towards the fact that you are in no way, shape, or form ghetto.


----------



## cerny76 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

I never got a vw it got me. When I was 15 a 77 bug got me. Over 15 years later Vw still has me.


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (cerny76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cerny76* »_I never got a vw it got me. When I was 15 a 77 bug got me. Over 15 years later Vw still has me.

true story... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZMDWEBE (Apr 8, 2007)

I wish I could say that I have a VW. Things just havn't worked out since I had my MK2 ?.
It was a 91 2slow. The reason I want to come back to VW is because my mother owned a mid sixties Karmen Ghiea. Then she owned two square backs in the seventies. My grand father owned a 67.5 beatle which I learned to drive when I was only 13. Several years later I finlly bought my 91 used, and even though it was the 2slow, it felt like driving on rails. It handled better at 100 than 60. So I want to come back to VW when I can, but I would really like it if VW came out with a Rabbit TDI.
After that I am not sure which one I would want. Very possibly a used R32 from a tex member lightly modded. Anyway thats my story and I'm sticking to it.
Pete


----------



## turbocoupe88 (Jul 6, 2007)

I saw, I liked, I bought. Very Simple Process

Well actually I traded my 240sx for my jetta. A trade that had 98% of people thinking I was insane.


----------



## 87veedub (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

What made me get a VW? Well, I always liked VW's as a kid, but never really knew anything about them. One day my manager pulled up in his '92 Gti. I asked him if it was the 16v and He said take a look. He popped the hood and there was the VR6 powerplant. Ported and polished head, 3 angle valve job, cammed and slammed on some BBS's. Then he tossed me the keys and said have fun. I got back ten minutes later and from then on I had to have one.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

honestly, what made me by a vw.... mkiv cup holders


----------



## lenny44b (Nov 20, 2007)

the first fast and furious...I know its gay but i fell inlove with that kids VW with the ADHD


----------



## tucker3434 (Jan 27, 2004)

You ever sat in a honda?


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (87veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87veedub* »_What made me get a VW? Well, I always liked VW's as a kid, but never really knew anything about them. One day my manager pulled up in his '92 Gti. I asked him if it was the 16v and He said take a look. He popped the hood and there was the VR6 powerplant. Ported and polished head, 3 angle valve job, cammed and slammed on some BBS's. Then he tossed me the keys and said have fun. I got back ten minutes later and from then on I had to have one. 


Awesome...Awseome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

Bought a new 1988 Jetta mk2in South Africa.
At end of 1993,moved to California and got a new Jetta 3 2.o GL...awesome car.
At end of 1995 moved back to South Africa,and got another new Jetta A3.
Had a Ford and GM product as well,but moved to Australia,and bought a new A5 Jetta 2.0 FSI.
Love them,and resale values have been very good as well.


----------



## lazzyone (Sep 29, 2004)

Imola Yellow!


----------



## REALY (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (lazzyone)*

my brother is a vw master tech... 

... enough said!


----------



## REALY (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (REALY)*

.... p.s.
i could NEVER stand the sound of a fart can on a little grandma honda


----------



## TSAY (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

I've been driving VAG cars for the last 12 years now.
In that time I've had
Mark III Golf 1.6 D then traded in for a new
Mark IV Golf 1.9 TDi (one of the first in the UK to drive one out of the showroom)
Passat 1.9 PD Tdi
Bora 1.9 PD Tdi (left the job that gave me the Passat above!)
Then was looking at a new Audi A6 and saw the original Skoda Superb. Same car in terms of chassis, engines, electrics/functions, etc but about 40% cheaper and extremely well put together. Drove exactly as well as the A6, so what was the point of chasing the badge?
So then 
Skoda Superb 1.9 PD TDi (first one for 2.5 years)
Skoda Superb 1.9 PD TDi (for the last 2.5 years)
Just traded the Skoda in for a
Phaeton 3.0 TDi
What's the common trait? VW made the best Diesel engines in the mid market at the time when I started and haven't looked back since.
That's approximately 300,000 miles averaging in excess of 50 MPG (Imperial) over that time.
Now in the 3.0 CR TDi and it's the finest engine I've driven. Although bigger and pulling approx 2.3 tonnes of motoring luxury I just got over 40 mpg on a run today and that was at normal motorway cruising speeds of 80-90 mph. An absolute marvel.
Tim
P.S. My first car was a totally illegal and n-roadworth 1965 beetle that friend of my mother's gave me for free - it wasn't finacially viable for him to get the sub-frame welded, etc, etc but I had great fun with it and then gave it to amechanic friend of mine and he turned it into a Baha bug and dropped a Porshe engine in the back - it did wheelies!
_Modified by TSAY at 11:31 AM 7-9-2008_


_Modified by TSAY at 11:47 AM 7-9-2008_


----------



## Snacker (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (TSAY)*

my GTP caught on fire and I needed something quickly because I had no way to get to class and such. My buddy had just bought a Jetta GLX and I liked it so I went looking for a Jetta. Until about a week ago, me and both my roomies were all rolling 2003 Jettas, two silver and one black








it was sweet


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (TSAY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSAY* »_I've been driving VAG cars for the last 12 years now.
In that time I've had
Mark III Golf 1.6 D then traded in for a new
Mark IV Golf 1.9 TDi (one of the first in the UK to drive one out of the showroom)
Passat 1.9 PD Tdi
Bora 1.9 PD Tdi (left the job that gave me the Passat above!)
Then was looking at a new Audi A6 and saw the original Skoda Superb. Same car in terms of chassis, engines, electrics/functions, etc but about 40% cheaper and extremely well put together. Drove exactly as well as the A6, so what was the point of chasing the badge?
So then 
Skoda Superb 1.9 PD TDi (first one for 2.5 years)
Skoda Superb 1.9 PD TDi (for the last 2.5 years)
Just traded the Skoda in for a
Phaeton 3.0 TDi
What's the common trait? VW made the best Diesel engines in the mid market at the time when I started and haven't looked back since.
That's approximately 300,000 miles averaging in excess of 50 MPG (Imperial) over that time.
Now in the 3.0 CR TDi and it's the finest engine I've driven. Although bigger and pulling approx 2.3 tonnes of motoring luxury I just got over 40 mpg on a run today and that was at normal motorway cruising speeds of 80-90 mph. An absolute marvel.
Tim
P.S. My first car was a totally illegal and n-roadworth 1965 beetle that friend of my mother's gave me for free - it wasn't finacially viable for him to get the sub-frame welded, etc, etc but I had great fun with it and then gave it to amechanic friend of mine and he turned it into a Baha bug and dropped a Porshe engine in the back - it did wheelies!
_Modified by TSAY at 11:31 AM 7-9-2008_

_Modified by TSAY at 11:47 AM 7-9-2008_


seat, skoda, audi and VW are all family companies thats why Audi has the 4 rings for the 4 companies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 17 gti LI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

My Dad.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBLUVR1* »_

seat, skoda, audi and VW are all family companies thats why Audi has the 4 rings for the 4 companies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I thought the four rigns were for the four companies that formed Auto Union.


----------



## konrad_mk3 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (Blue Golfer)*

I was always exposed to Volkswagens and Audis as a child. My Dad owned a Audi V8 Quattro and I loved it, I felt cool whenever he came to pick me up at school. The kids would all stare because the engine sounded soo good. Also my uncle owned a Vw/Audi garage and I was there quite a bit and got to ride in many different cars like the corrado, audi 2 door sports car, scirroco's, jetta vr6's and later on a TT and more. By just being exposed to all of these cars, I grew a special kind of love for them. I bought my car in 2006 at 17 years old........a jetta wolfsburg edition. I still have it and I love it, just driving it everyday makes my day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## NoeVR6 (Jun 14, 2008)

When I was young one of my uncles was hella into VW and he would buy them and fix them up all the time. It made me love them cause they were so different then anything else that I was around in the mid and late 80's. I was so used to things like lowriders so his dubs were always so unique to me. Then when I got older I seen a GTI with a VR6 engine and seen how fast the dude had it and I was like wow gotta get me one of those some day. And after 3 hondas (lol) I was just so tired of having a car that I seen every 5 seconds on the street and was usually horrid looking with all the riceyness, I traded in the civic I was rolling for my Jetta. So glad I did cause I love my car more then any other car I have ever owned. When my uncle that I spoke of before seen my car for the first time I can swear he might have loved my car more then me lol! He has stopped dubbing cause he is older with a wife and child and she doesn't really want him messing with that stuff anymore, it's not really practical for him anyways though but it was nice to see the spark in his eyes when he seen my VW : P


----------



## T0ny (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (NoeVR6)*

I've always like VW's! In addition, my dad always owed a VW


----------



## minionkid256 (Sep 8, 2007)

dad convinced me to test drive one. didnt look back lol.


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_
I thought the four rigns were for the four companies that formed Auto Union. 

yeah those are the 4 companies


----------



## jimlockey (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

TDI


----------



## T0ny (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (jimlockey)*


----------



## grantvr6GLX (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (T0ny)*

looking through local classifieds paper "Maritime Merchant" and was just flipping through for any car between 2500-3500, i seen a 95 jetta glx for 3000 came with 16" rims and coilovers. did my research on the glx part and went and got the car about a week later.


----------



## grantvr6GLX (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (grantvr6GLX)*

*normal motorway cruising speeds of 80-90 mph.*





























if only canada had that.


----------



## Mikeb748 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (grantvr6GLX)*

I sat in front of an R32 every minute of my work day. Decided to trade in my wife's Subaru and replace it with the Deep Blue R32. There is nothing wrong with Honda's. They make good cars and are very reliable. Did I tell you they are beating VW in North American sales? They cant even create Civic's fast enough to meet demand. FWIW, the whole Honda scene is dead. You will still see some modified cars but nothing like it was in the late 90's and early 2000's.
Dont mistake the quality of the car to the people who "modify" them. My race car is a Honda and does very well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TSAY (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (grantvr6GLX)*

Well, it's not exactly legal but if you keep below 90 you won't get pulled in the UK as long as you're driving sensibly.


----------



## Richness (Dec 4, 2007)

Well i started out shopping for BMW's wanted a E30 M3 soooo bad, but they only require 7500 on top of the 12000 for a cheap one to get it in decent condition... not to be deterred from german i went to my second love driving around in my POS saturn wagon i saw a VW GLI i fell in love and looked for one ever since, i ended up with a 2002 Jetta gls 1.8T, drove 100 miles to get it, paid 8500 for it, and now I am truly in love with the little Wolfsburg Co. that can offer a turbocharged vehicle with class for a great price and on top of it all a great family of other drivers that you just dont get with other manufacturers.


----------



## stella98 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: (minionkid256)*

After I came back from Europe, I realized I didn't want to drive a japanese car anymore.


----------



## snaggle_tooth (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re:*

My brother had a 92 SLC Corrado. Wanted to find a VW for a first car ran into a cheap non-molested CRX. Bought it. Wanted more. Found a mk2 GTI. The rest is history.


----------



## MidFloridaVR6 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: (Sulman)*

My cousin had a Black 02 Jetta 1.8t. I was really jealous. That was like 3 years ago, i bought a saturn for my wife had to drive that around for a year finally i just bought a Red 2000 Jetta VR6, and i absolutely love it.


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Richness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richness* »_ I am truly in love with the little Wolfsburg Co. that can offer a turbocharged vehicle with class for a great price and on top of it all a great family of other drivers that you just dont get with other manufacturers.


so true dude , so true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
awesome stories people, they put a big







on my face,keepem coming.


----------



## Fritz311 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

2 of my friends had GTI's and i loved them so i looked into on myself and have had a beautiful 1.8t for almost a year now


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (Fritz311)*

Chevy owner to R32 owner. These cars are built so much better than GM. My favorite general design of the car is how every component is tightly packed and "woven" together. It looks so much better than the GM gaps I had in the dash/ panels....plus this car sounds sweet!!!!


----------



## mk2jetta16vgli (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*


----------



## BrockGTi (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBLUVR1* »_
yeah those are the 4 companies


Pretty sure you are wrong. The Auto union was around before VW existed. it consisted of 4 companies.. Horch, Audi, DKW and Wanderer.


----------



## anasopia (Apr 24, 2007)

Gas prices... I bought my golf in rebellion to the gas prices... I'm gonna be laughing when those suckers are gonna be paying $1.90/litre and I'm cruising runnin on svo at .50cents/litre...
- initially at least...
now that I bought it, I'm in love, I love how its so refined and elegent... to my mk4: I LOVE YOU!


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (mk2jetta16vgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jetta16vgli* »_









awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwpiloto (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

Driving a VW makes me feel that I'm driving a car designed by engineers and designers who think like me. I don't get that feeling in many other cars.


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (XS_GTI3)*

I wanted a baja bug... my dad/uncles all had air cooled (couple type 3's, few type 1's and a manx). 
I also loved the mk2 body style w/ big bumpers. My 1st car was a 1988 vw jetta, smashed that. and since Ive owned nothing but vw's (minus my old 4000cs, though... thats a vw too).
Since then Ive owned something like 20 or so vw's currently have 5 rabbits, 3 gti's, my old 4000, a 96 jetta, 88 rocco, and my 01 gti 1.8t
J


----------



## JCWolf1.8T (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (J-86)*

Started when I was 5 (1982) when my grandfather was given a white VW Beetle and always wanted a VW ever since. Also in high school, I had a girlfriend that liked them as well so bought a 1996 Jetta 2.0 and since then I have had a 2001 Jetta Wolfsburg, 2002 Jetta 1.8T GLS, and bought a brand new MKIV R32 in 2004. Definitely have been good cars asides from the ignition coils of course. One thing I know for sure is that I will always hang onto the R and thinking of trading in the 2002 Jetta for a new VW.


----------



## joevw007 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

hung out with my cousin who was working on a vr swap into a mk2. worked on his ar with him and loved it os i bought my own dub


----------



## Old Fart (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (lazzyone)*

My Honda's were boring. ('06 EX Sedan Manual & '05 S2000)


----------



## Vdubmk2_3 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: (Old Fart)*

1999 I was eighteen and everyone was driving Honda's so I bought a 95 Jetta 2.0 then 4yrs later I bought 96 GTI VR and then My wife had a 01 GTI 1.8t and now we own a 74 thing.


----------



## newkidz16vw (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (Old Fart)*

my pops had 2 gti's mk1 an mk2 he sold his mk1 for their appartment back when i was born an sold the mk2 to actually keep me living lol then one of my uncles bought a mk3 gti vr6 about 4-5 years ago an i was *hooked*! then about a year after that my other uncle bought an mk4 gti tropical orange an ive been to every vw show in ny nj an long island area. i had just recently turned 16 on feb 8th an planned to have this party to buy vw.About 4days later i found my vw a 1990 mk2 jetta coupe with the aba swap with massive work done so i picked it up on that day. 

i have no rich family so this was my own money saved an it was a good choice in money spent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chieftain (Oct 30, 2007)

Was given a 95 jetta 2.0 by my cousin for my first car while in high school. I was approached by a really hot girl who asked me to bring her home from school. Come to find out her entire family is into VW and she knew i had a Jetta beforehand. Eventually dated her and from being at her house everyday and and being around so many VW's, i fell in love.


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

i think it was cuz i had a 1972 pontiac bonavil pos wagon and i realy would not like to be seen in it aver and i worked all sumer to save enuf money to get a new car and i went to a vw shop and thay had a bad A$$ cabeee that was super clean and did not have any thing done to it and the dude sold it to me for 1200 bucks and i wonted to do stuff to it so i got a max power mag back in 1991 and started the lifestyle thin sens thin i have made 6 bad dub's and am working one my 7 8 9 cars ---- now that im all growdddd up and make enuf money to do a realy nice car i still dont cuz it takes away from the pount ! that you can do a lot with nothing at all it you just try to find the stuff you are looking for at a junk yard or throw friends geting reed of thare old stuff like a set of bbs rs wheels you can aways find thim but you have to work on thim not a big dilllleeooo if you got the know how


----------



## Old Fart (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

The torque on my Rabbit won me over compared to my previous '05 S2K & '06 Civic EX Sedan MT. 


_Modified by Old Fart at 7:43 PM 8-18-2008_


----------



## Row2wiN (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (Old Fart)*

both rents drive A6's, so i fell in love with German engineering. Shopped around for a new car and wanted something sporty, swexy and able to be modded to hell







I finally narrowed it down to a Jetta and went for the wolfsburg edition. She drives like a champ and has never given me a problem to date. I gotta say, VW's are great cars and offer so many possibilities.


----------



## davis449 (Feb 4, 2008)

I wish had an passionate love affair-type story about VW's but I don't. I simply grew up with a father who loved German cars, namely BMW's. I got my love for German engineering from him and my grandfather (a Mercedes\BMW fan). To be honest, my goal was always to get a BMW 3 series, but it just never happened. My German car experience started with a 95 C 280 Mercedes in 2003 and then moved onto a 99 C 280 Sport in 2005 that I modified a bit. The latter was the closest I had gotten to reaching my goal of a 330i BMW. Then, after many a mis-adventure to the dealership with the 99 C 280, I decided it was BMW time. Over the course of the next 7 months (from July of 2006 to February of 2007), I looked all over the German car spectrum. My close friends, who are members here, kept pushing me at Audi. I had experience in the B6 1.8T A4 and a B5 S4 back in late 2004, a couple years previous to my 2006-2007 buying adventure, and while I wasn't at all impressed with the 1.8T, the S4 Quattro AWD had me hooked on Audi. I kept thinking 3-series, but couldn't shake that Audi. In the end I went to the Audi dealer in March of last year and bought a new B7 2.0 TQ6MT. The B5 S4 was extremely tempting at the time, but I knew I just didn't have the patience for more of what I went through with the Mercedes. I wanted a good warranty and mod-ability. Needless to say, I LOVE my B7 and will have it for the foreseeable future. Having two friends, one with a heavily modded MKV GTI and the other with an R32 (who has since moved to an A3), I have come to appreciate VW's so much more than I ever did. I never really liked them till I got to know them better. While I don't consider myself to be a "true" VW enthusiast, I feel I have good knowledge of them and, besides, like to think of myself as more of a German car enthusiast.

_Modified by davis449 at 10:33 AM 8-12-2008_

_Modified by davis449 at 10:35 AM 8-12-2008_

_Modified by davis449 at 10:35 AM 8-12-2008_

_Modified by davis449 at 10:36 AM 8-12-2008_

_Modified by davis449 at 10:37 AM 8-12-2008_










_Modified by davis449 at 10:39 AM 8-12-2008_


----------



## Black_Bunny_08 (Aug 12, 2008)

Old school car went to the crapper (94 olds achieva). I wanted a unique car that had some pep. Price was a major factor as well. 08 Rabbit= great price for a new car.


----------



## thepuppethead (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

I had a 1981 Diesel Rabbit when I was in college. I drove it for years -- finally laid it to rest at about 220K miles. Then I got a new 1998 F150 and beat that to death.... followed by a 2004 Jeep Wrangler. Both of those are good vehicles... for what they are.... but it seemed like something was missing.
However, I just bought a 2008 United Grey GTI a couple of weeks ago.... and guess what? Whatever was missing is back.


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (thepuppethead)*

I had $250 burning a hole in my pocket.








I've lost count of the $ but the VW count is at 19 over the years. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (Old Rabbit Dr.)*

Wow this 5th page of storys was interesting especially the one about the girl whose family was into dubs. #1 does she have a single sister.#2 where are u from. LOL








awesome stories every1. I still wanna hear more...keep em comin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

My bro bought a mk2 gti and blew the head gasket. I bought it from him for 500 bucks and fixed it







.
my story isn't awesome sorry


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

My parents had a 66 Beetle when i was a kid.. I loved sitting in the drivers seat and listening to the engine etc.. my Dad even let me steer from time to time. lol
I learned how to drive stick on my bro's 66 Ghia.. my first was a Jetta Trek... then the aircooled bug bit me... bought a 73 Super... and well now its all gone downhill from there..








cool stories..


----------



## b2m_vw (May 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Took a ride in my cousins 90 G60 Corrado when I was 16, and I was hooked. Two years later I bought it from him which end up being the single most dumbest financial decision I've ever made







After owning it for about 5 years, i got the hot rod itch for a few years. And 2 years ago got back into the VW's with an 06 Rabbit. 


_Modified by b2m_vw at 4:35 PM 8-18-2008_


----------



## shpaco20 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

my dad gave me his car, an old beat up dodge shadow with appro. 80,000 miles. i drove it for a couple of months, got into an acciedent, and ruined the tranny. after 5 attempts to replace it with junk yard trannys, i gave up. my old freind got a 1989 Jetta Wolfsberg edt 1.8 navy blue with 200,000, and a note that i found that stated that the odometer was rolled back 50,000 miles. once i gave it a well deserve tune up and started feeding her the best fuel money can buy, i cut the exhaust back to the cat, and VROOOM!!!!! i got some balls and deciede to try and race a 911. well i dunno if he was going easy on me, or if the traffic slowed him down, but i do know that that ole' girl diffently over took the 911 for a couple of seconds, and was always on it's tail. then i went to go and race a goat, and, well, apporiantly a 1.8 can't nessaceraly make the power a 5.7L can. it also beat some pontiac with a 6 cyl. when i get off cruise, i'm getting a 99 1/2 GTI VR6. Welcome to the family boys. It only gets better from here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Old Fart (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (thepuppethead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepuppethead* »_I had a 1981 Diesel Rabbit when I was in college. I drove it for years -- finally laid it to rest at about 220K miles. Then I got a new 1998 F150 and beat that to death.... followed by a 2004 Jeep Wrangler. Both of those are good vehicles... for what they are.... but it seemed like something was missing.
However, I just bought a 2008 United Grey GTI a couple of weeks ago.... and guess what? Whatever was missing is back.








I feel what you went through! I went from my 1984 Gray Scirocco Wolfsburg Edition to several watercooled VW's then to the Honda years.







I had the best of Honda, a 2005 S2000 to the lowest of lows a 1982 Accord Hatchback with a 3-Speed Automatic.
I have been very nervous to buy another VW after hearing others complain about their reliability, I just did not want one I looked at VW's now as complete ****! But on July 12th 2008 a day after test driving a 2008 Civic Si Sedan, I went to Stevens Creek VW of Santa Clara and test drove a 6-Speed Tiptronic 2-Door Rabbit and a 5-Speed Manual Rabbit 5-Door. 
Well the rest is history...that two door Rabbit with an *AUTOMATIC* was actually more fun to drive than the manual. After 1500+ miles, I am officially back to VW only if I could find another clean MKII Scirocco. I would sell my '06 Civic EX Sedan AT for it.


----------



## vdubnick019 (Aug 13, 2008)

I didnt have enough money to get a honda


----------



## newkidz16vw (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (vdubnick019)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubnick019* »_I didnt have enough money to get a honda

*seriouse*???


----------



## thefisch (Aug 20, 2008)

I used to sell cars for GM and Ford and the cars I fell in love with driving were the used VW's. It all started with a 2001 Jetta GLI. I couldn't afford one at the time so i had to wait a while for my 03 GLS


----------



## Asians_Dub_Too (Aug 14, 2008)

Been drivin Japanese imports since im asian, but too many ricers out there and that damn fast and furious movie givin asians a bad name. vdubbers are way more sensible when it comes to mods. (havent seen a giant racing wing on a vdub yet... which is good). besides, it looks like you all need some Asians in the scene!
Asians are not ricers.... they EAT rice!!


----------



## Black_Bunny_08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: (Asians_Dub_Too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Asians_Dub_Too* »_Been drivin Japanese imports since im asian, but too many ricers out there and that damn fast and furious movie givin asians a bad name. vdubbers are way more sensible when it comes to mods. (havent seen a giant racing wing on a vdub yet... which is good). besides, it looks like you all need some Asians in the scene!
Asians are not ricers.... they EAT rice!!

HaHa...glad you see it that way! I'm sure you are welcomed by everyone! I didn't want a common car either.


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Black_Bunny_08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubnick019* »_I didnt have enough money to get a honda

booo! get outta here w/ that BS. If u like hondas so much than go on their forums....USeless
I wanna hear some interesting stories not lame asses like thas DUCHE


----------



## Roadkilled78 (Aug 6, 2008)

Kind of a whim. I was raised on Fords and drag racing, got an old Integra to go off to college with, picked up autocrossing, and so grabbed a mkII as a 4th/beater/autox car. It has personality. I like it.


----------



## ds4130 (Jun 16, 2008)

A kid I knew had a MK4 GTi and I immediatley fell in love. When I got my permit, I went right on craigs list and was constantly calling guys about their MK4's. I've check out a few but some were sketchy, or didn't want to go down on the price. I went to a dealership with my parents to see if they had any used MK4 GTi and they only had automatic Golf's. I didn't want an automatic. The guy recommended a lease on a brand new car but my parents didn't want me to lease. He said that Volkswagen was doing 0%apr for 60 months so we sat down, they knew I had $6000 to put down and take out the rest of the load, so I put the $300 down at signing. A few days later the guy called saying he couldn't find any Rabbit's I was interested in. 2 weeks later he found one and a week after that, I owned a brand new Rabbit.
My parent's didn't want me to spend more than $20k on a car but I love the Rabbit.


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (ds4130)*

MORE, I want more


----------



## STARRDOG (Oct 12, 2006)

i needed a car for the winter because my 5.0 sucked in the snow. i bought an 87 gti 16v that had (didnt know it then) 2.016v big bumpers,doors. it was my 1st 5-speed (pretty much learn in that car). it was red and i just loved the red with black flares. after driving it for a day or two i absolutly loved it!!!!!


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (STARRDOG)*

they are just so georgous! 
the way the fender lip flares out...lowerd
so effin seXXXy


----------



## pnwnoobee (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (Vincent Price)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vincent Price* »_The one legged orphan I murdered just happened to own a golf sport.


funny I murdered alil person and he had a VW crazy!















(This is a joke and is not meant to be taken seriously)
((The disclaimer above is for those of you that can not take a joke))
cheers


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (pnwnoobee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pnwnoobee* »_

funny I murdered alil person and he had a VW crazy!















(This is a joke and is not meant to be taken seriously)
((The disclaimer above is for those of you that can not take a joke))
cheers






























Its Ok i get it... awesome story non the less http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jimlockey (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

One word: Diesel


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (dubraycer36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubraycer36* »_I just have a thing for dead hookers and massive trunk space.
Necrophiliacs Rock!

LOL














^^^ your cazy.


----------



## apexT (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (VDUBLUVR1)*

My dads girlfriend took me to old orchard beach when I was fourteen in her MK3 cabrio she got wasted and decided it was my time to learn how to drive a stick, I drove all the way to malden mass and as soon as I got money and a license I bought an 89 Golf GL I just cant imagine driving anything else than a VW.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (apexT)*

early '90s, 17 yrs old new driver w/ mom's "hand me down" '79 rocco!! boy did i beat the ish out that car. drove circles around all my friends until i caught the lh door on rock backing up and wasted the door pillar. duh!! graduated to a '78 rabbit. fell asleep at the wheel. missed a head on, barely, the other driver was not sleeping. hate to love mk1s w/ unibody contruction up front w/ all those spot welds on the core support. fixed it then left if for dead on the side of the road sometime later in my dazed and confused years. stepped up to '86 2dr golf. big bumpers, neuspeeded everything, silver w/ diagnol white stripe on drivers rear qtr w/ white miata wheels?? drove circles around all my friends but couldn't drive a circle around an elk. fixed it then traded to tighter/stonger 87 gti... which was promplty sideswiped by some drunk chick. was gonna fix it..... but stripped it. downgraded to '88 owwie 90. always fixing it, the best thing about it was AWD. the story continues next week....same VW time, same VW channel

_Modified by teutoned at 4:00 PM 9-10-2008_


_Modified by teutoned at 7:58 AM 9-12-2008_


----------



## Zerograde1 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (teutoned)*

Oh let me bask in my reminiscence... It was 2004 and I was going to school at DeVry University in Columbus OH. My friend mike told me he got a new car that day and after class we went out to look at it. It was a Tornado Red MKIII GTI VR6 all options and immaculate. I was dumb founded and then I watched as he took off out of the parking lot the sound of the exhaust note made my heart drop out of my @$$. At that moment I knew I needed to have a VR6...however circumstances have led me to coming close to owning the same car but no dice. Here in a few months I will hopefully be owning a 93 raddo slc...only time will tell.


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Zerograde1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apexT* »_My dads girlfriend took me to old orchard beach when I was fourteen in her MK3 cabrio she got wasted and decided it was my time to learn how to drive a stick, I drove all the way to malden mass and as soon as I got money and a license I bought an 89 Golf GL I just cant imagine driving anything else than a VW.


love it...1 of the best 1s yet


_Quote, originally posted by *teutoned* »_early '90s, 17 yrs old new driver w/ mom's "hand me down" '79 rocco!! boy did i beat the ish out that car. drove circles around all my friends until i caught the lh door on rock backing up and wasted the door pillar. duh!! graduated to a '78 rabbit. fell asleep at the wheel. missed a head on, barely, the other driver was not sleeping. hate to love mk1s w/ unibody contruction up front w/ all those spot welds on the core support. fixed it then left if for dead on the side of the road sometime later in my dazed and confused years. stepped up to '86 2dr golf. big bumpers, neuspeeded everything, silver w/ diagnol white stripe on drivers rear qtr w/ white miata wheels?? drove circles around all my friends but couldn't drive a circle around an elk. fixed it then traded to tighter/stonger 87 gti... which was promplty sideswiped by some drunk chick. was gonna fix it..... but stripped it. downgraded to '88 owwie 90. best thing about it was AWD. the story continues next week....same VW time, same VW channel

_Modified by teutoned at 4:00 PM 9-10-2008_


You had alot of oldies but goodies my friend. Keep it up 


_Quote, originally posted by *Zerograde1* »_Oh let me bask in my reminiscence... It was 2004 and I was going to school at DeVry University in Columbus OH. My friend mike told me he got a new car that day and after class we went out to look at it. It was a Tornado Red MKIII GTI VR6 all options and immaculate. I was dumb founded and then I watched as he took off out of the parking lot the sound of the exhaust note made my heart drop out of my @$$. At that moment I knew I needed to have a VR6...however circumstances have led me to coming close to owning the same car but no dice. Here in a few months I will hopefully be owning a 93 raddo slc...only time will tell.

I know exactly what u mean...12v= sex








LOVIN THE STORIES EVERY1 BUT I WANT WORLD WIDE STORIES TOO. LETS HEAR "EM











_Modified by VDUBLUVR1 at 6:44 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## ugotanf (May 9, 2006)

*Re: (VDUBLUVR1)*

dads friend going thru midlife crisis offered me to take over his payments on his 337 end of story/


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (ugotanf)*

... i was constantly fixing my oowwie. while borrowing a friends 84 GTI, i was doing' some hot laps up loveland pass at 2am, i lost it on the cool down and went over the side. thank goodness for 5 points. did i mention i'd been drinking? i didn't have anything to go w/ my newly aquired mk1 parts car so i parked the oowwie 90,stole another 84 for 250 bucks. dailied that for couple years until it spun a bearing. resurrected the oowie until the heater core gave out. woke up realized that i need to stop ufckin' w/ the old stuff and upgrade to 04 GLI. have just recently swapped RD bottom end to my 84. the og fast is back!!


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (teutoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teutoned* »_... i was constantly fixing my oowwie. while borrowing a friends 84 GTI, i was doing' some hot laps up loveland pass at 2am, i lost it on the cool down and went over the side. thank goodness for 5 points. did i mention i'd been drinking? i didn't have anything to go w/ my newly aquired mk1 parts car so i parked the oowwie 90,stole another 84 for 250 bucks. dailied that for couple years until it spun a bearing. resurrected the oowie until the heater core gave out. woke up realized that i need to stop ufckin' w/ the old stuff and upgrade to 04 GLI. have just recently swapped RD bottom end to my 84. the og fast is back!!


T!Ts! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (teutoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teutoned* »_ i was constantly fixing my oowwie. while borrowing a friends 84 GTI, i was doing' some hot laps up loveland pass at 2am, i lost it on the cool down and went over the side. thank goodness for 5 points. did i mention i'd been drinking? 
 
i heard this story before... was this jorge infante black mk1?


----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)

my dad bought one mk2 jetta GL some days ago, and get's at my house with a pound of mud..and just say ..wash it..when i finish with the carwash...they pull ot from the trun a 17" wheels..and put it on ..the car looks so hot..and i loving it..then no more doubts..dubber for life!!


----------



## warranty killer (Sep 17, 2008)

my cousin is no mechanic and got tired of the maintenance...........bought it as a beater now i cant keep it stock to save my life! ( on air suicide driver door)


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (warranty killer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warranty killer* »_my cousin is no mechanic and got tired of the maintenance...........bought it as a beater now i cant keep it stock to save my life! ( on air suicide driver door) 

AWESOME http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skid-Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

I have question folks? I am thinking about buying my first GTI. I really like the looks of the new model coming out in 2010. I will use it as a daily all around car. 1. My wife suffers from car sickness at time's, is the GTI a rough riding Car? I read in Consumer report where they wont' recommend the GTI becasue they are in the "shop" to much? Can anyone shed some light on my concerns. Oh by the way, I do not want to buy a Honda!


----------



## Tula1953r (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

I turned 29 and decided that it was time for something a little more classy.Even though my Hondas were never riced out,I really wanted to seperate myself from that "*****"Honda crowd.You seem to see very few VWs done in poor taste and the local VW scene is a much nicer crowd. I was a Honda guy for 12 years. I bought my 2001 Wolfsburg Jetta and have been happy ever since!
My wife just sold her lightly modded Accord and bought a 01 Cabrio! My neighbors and family are freaking out! We got rid of the Hondas and bought two black VWs.


----------



## Kong99 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (Tula1953r)*

I had a head on accident in the summer of '88, it was my fault, though I was not being reckless just mistook a sharp 90 degree corner for an easy bender. This lead to me needing to get a good car on the relative cheap. At that time I was a car magazine junkie and knew the Golf was a solid car. So I bought a new base model (which meant no A/C) Golf in the summer of 1988. I drove the wheels off that car. Not only that but to this day I am shocked and how much stuff I was able to stuff into the Golf, including a couch! Oh right after I bought the Golf C&D magazine did an article where they did a round-up of cars in a certain price range, probably under 10k and they picked the Golf as the best car.. I felt so proud!!








I have owned 16 cars in my lifetime (I'm 40) and it is still a toss up between the '88 Golf and a '92 Miata as my favorite car.
2008, It had been 8 years since I had had a conv, the last being a Miata. I wanted a conv that was fun to drive, NOT American, and seated 4 in relative comfort, and was not $40k+. My neighbor/friend called me up and asked me to go to the Dallas Auto Show and that is where I first saw/heard about the EOS. I was leaning towards the Mini before I knew about the EOS but after driving both back to back I fell in love with the EOS, not to mention the Mini's back seat is for... mini people. I always wanted another VW after the Golf. German cars just have soul (though I must say so does the Miata).
And the rest is history. My wife and I love the EOS, had it chipped, and love it more!!







The perfect mix of Conv and Coupe!!
EDIT: A year after I got the Golf my dad being so impressed with the VW bought my 16yo sister a used '87 GTI... I was so jealous!! But my sister did let me drive it!!!










_Modified by Kong99 at 8:58 AM 9-24-2008_


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (Kong99)*

I think you story is the best so far







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black_Bunny_08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

Agreed


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_i saw an aircooled beetle when i has a kid, and began dreaming of owning one that very day
and when i saw the 337, i fell in love

i never finished my story LOL
not as interesting as some of yours 
Back in mid 05, my father was getting tired of his 3y/o sienna symphony edition minivan.
I did him a favor, and sold it to someone for a very good price. 
He needed a new car, so i said VW. He went into the dealership drove a mk5 and a new beetle. 
Said he was probably going to get a new beetle. As we are there, the day we are going to purchase a car, my mom tells him hes a retard if he buys a beetle. And when he saw that financing a 05 wasnt too bad, he got one of those. Shame though, he was going to get a 1.8t 5speed beetle.
A year or so afterwards, when my brother and I needed cars, we started looking at VWs. Mostly mk4s 1.8t gti... At the same time my mom wanted a new car because her 4runner was horrible on gas. I told her one day that VW disels are great on gas. so we went into the stelaerrship, i wanted her to get a new beetle with a diesel. Somehow we walked out with a 2.5l 5 speed new beelte, for me and my brother to drive.








She ordered herself a e320 bluetec,that i told her about 
I was very angry about the new beetle, for many reasons, so i purchased my self a 71 super beetle for 650, delivered to my door. The past 2 years have been spent taking it apart and trying to put it back together. 
I have driven all of my friends cars, and their families cars. Evos, STis sc300s..... 
None of them have the solid feeling of the new beetle or jetta. In a VW you just feel that everything is together 
Now that my brother no longer lives in a dorm, he took the car that i used to commute one, the 2.5 NB.
So im looking into a NB Turbo S! 
Family VW number 4 here we come!


----------



## rafarquhar (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, I sorta.. uhh.. don't have my license yet.
Yes, I know. "WHY ARE YOU HERE?!" etc., though you all seem like the friendly sort, not really to jump the gun on things like that. As for why I'm here - I'm extremely lucky on my first car, so I wanted to read more about it, but you'll hear more about that in a second.
Anyway, it all started when my older brother turned 16. My parents bought him some beater Ford Taurus. It was actually pretty nice, and it lasted moderately well for how long we had it. The wipers would randomly go on and off (which was never fixed) and the car finally was put to an end due to transmission problems.
Fast forward a month or two. While looking at other cars, my sister sees a MKIV 2005 Jetta. At this point in time, I was due for my temporary permit in a few months. For some reason, my mom seems to believe that VW has unbeatable reliability (though it certainly does next to Ford) I thought the Jetta was just the coolest car around (though it was only a GL, it was still a dub). I couldn't wait to drive it.
My sister left my house in August for college, taking the Jetta with her, since she needed a car for class-related issues. My brother is here (and working full time) for the next month, which is about the time I would (err.. am) going to get my license. A couple weeks ago, while looking around, we found a MKV Jetta with less than 30,000 miles for a pretty nice price. 
And I ended up as one excessively happy (soon to be) 16 year old http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. My brother prefers the MKIV.
As some added fun facts:
We haven't had any problems with our MKIV yet except for a small coolant leak, which the dealer fixed.
The MKV is a value edition, but it's a way nicer car than I would ever ask for at 16. It's bone stock. I don't have the money for any mods yet, but I'm getting a job soon.
My only request when getting a new car was for a 5 speed. This wasn't possible because my mom said I'd be the only person who could drive it. I guess she missed the point








Anyway, I could easily see myself being a dubber for the rest of my days.


----------



## Tango71 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (rafarquhar)*

My wife and I needed a dependable yet sporty family car. We fell in love with the the 03 jetta sport wagon 1.8T. This car has the interior room we're looking for even though we don't have kids yet. It was still within our price range. Its more refined and feels great to drive.
I was always a Honda guy. Had a civic since 17. I'm 25 going on 26 soon and wanted to look grown up without actually growing up...I mean...The car still has some balls to it for those days when I feel like being a kid.
After having Civics. Nissans, Subarus, Caravans, Windstars and test driving several focus and mazda wagons we felt that the VW felt more refined and had the feel of a 60K dollar luxury sports car but cost 1/4 the price.
Our first test drive of our new 03 wagon was great. I fell in love with the car within the first block of driving it. Everything felt so tight and true without any rattles or squeaks, I could hear my dog breathing behind the back seats. Road noise was very very minimal. Something I have not experienced in a very long time.
Maybe the dealer just dipped the whole car in mono ultra lol or its just how VW's are. I dont know but I love it and hope it feels that way for a long time since we plan to have that car for at least ten years.


_Modified by Tango71 at 2:05 PM 9-25-2008_


----------



## Mule DUB (Sep 26, 2008)

this is my first v dub... i came from a town if you didn't have a lifted truck or a 4x4 in general, you didn't drive. then i rode in my first v dub, a 1963 super beetle, all stock, mint, a f'n show car. and i was sooo impressed with german engineering, i sold my old chevy and lucked out when my buddy was sellin his jetta. now i'm hooked, and the town i live in, now has many imports. including a small v dub club. HOOYAA


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

Moved and needed a car because of my new job. At the time, VW was getting rid of their 2008 models and offering 0% APR 3 years. So the day after I arrived at my destination, I got a new car!


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (the_humeister)*

I got into them because my family owns a VW dealership.


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (DBR007)*

^^ jealous


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (DBR007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBR007* »_I got into them because my family owns a VW dealership.

That's a good reason!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

Back in 2000 or so when I was looking into buying my first car (15 years old) I wanted either a Civic hatch or a VW Golf.
I checked out a red hatch and a red Golf, but ended up going with the Hatch.
Fast forward to a few years ago, my ex-girlfriend owned a new Golf and this other girl I used to talk to always teased me saying VWs were better.
In 2004 I drove a friend's R32 and was in love, but figured I would never be able to afford one seeing how I just graduated from high school and all.
Four years later, 2008, I graduated from college and bought myself an '08 R32. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (PSU)*

dude, i wanna graduate from college.......


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

Let's see....I'm going on two years being into to VW's and this is what got it started.
1. Gas prices
2. $hitty parking in the city
3. Finding cheap MkII's
4. Plenty of them in junkyards
5. Didn't want a Japanese car
6. Pics from the 'Tex.
7. Potential for mods
8. Possibilities for engine swaps
9. Good aftermarket support
10. Parts aren't too expensive


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (sholford)*

my story continues as i purchased a 83 rabbit convertible a few months ago and am restoring it. 
keep the stories coming


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (VDUBLUVR1)*

i was hooked at a very young age, 3 ish. i would ride around in the back luggage compartment in my moms 68 beetle. my favorite movies when i was little were the herbie movies and i watched speed buggy.
been dubbing since 77. lol


----------



## 91GolfGL (Feb 17, 2005)

Well what happen with me was i bought a mark 2 jetta auto. Car was in great condition i beat the **** out of it every day, Ran that ****er three months no oil on dipstick. Finally the master cylinder went so i got ride of it. Then i got a mark 2 golf. Found the VW family and fell in love with them and the way they look.


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (91GolfGL)*

keep em comin peeps like mcdonalds says " im lovin it"


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (VDUBLUVR1)*

As a kid growing up in the 1960's, my dad had a 1957 Oval Window. I've loved VW's ever since. (I'm actually beyond 40-something and now in my early 50's)


----------



## toph929 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (fortysomething)*

I always like vws because they were a youthful feeling, stylish looking, affordable ride. Always was keen to them when going on vacation in my friends parents 86 jetta. But when my next door neighbor brought home his 94 golf, it was all over. We cruised in that thing for ages. I got a 96 jetta trek and still have it to this day. Drove it cross the country, countless east coast trips, it is an amazing car. It not only took me across the country without even a flat, ive slept in it, took it on some nasty gravel paths, mowed lawns with all the equip in the trunk, hauled mulch, and many more things and its still looks cool.
It got me through college, my first horrible commute for my first real job, second job, third, etc etc. Its still there for me everyday, always starting, always getting me where i got to go. As years go buy the value goes down on the car but the value goes up for me. Its gotta be a vw thing cause i never see it with anyone else i know with another car. 
Now i just bought a 74 ghia and down the line gonna get a bus, maybe a jetta r if they ever make, and build myself a stable! Its like a bug - u get bit, ur hooked for life


----------



## BLACKECHO_12 (Feb 4, 2010)

My Jeep Grand Cherokee got totalled while sitting in front of my house, by the lady across the street nonetheless. thankfully she left a note, but it wouldn't have been hard to spot who done, since her blazer was beat to crap too. she tried to say that she barely sratched it, however the entire back end was done for and the rear driver side door was now sitting on the driver's door. 
searched for a few months for a new car, found the GLI online test drove it once fell in love with it, bought it two days later. been slowly modding ever since. i love this money pit!


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (toph929)*

NICE! cheers







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## unixgolf (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

The handling for me back around 1987 I bought a VW Fox, not too much technology then but solid as a rock. Since then, I had : Jetta wolfsburg91, Jetta 97, Passat99, AudiA4 TQ 2001, Jetta TDI-DSG 2006, and now my wife has a Golf City 2007 and I have a Rabbit 2009. 
Looking forward for some more.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (unixgolf)*

For me, its all about quality over quanity.
I like fast cars, but a Japanese car, even though it is easyer to make fast then a VW, does not give me that Quality feel.
I would rather push a VW then drive a honda.
I bought my 91 GTI (1st dub) after hearing all about my unkles friend's 16V GLI and how fast it was. He would school almost anything at a stoplight.
I have never even concidered owning anything but german made perfection. They are in a class all of there own, and you can not top the way an old school GTI (MK2 ,MK1) looks. Its absolutly the best.


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (kroutbrner)*



kroutbrner said:


> I would rather push a VW then drive a honda.
> 
> 
> > x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> ...


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

loved boosted cars and cars that can be dumped
looked at used cars at 20 dealerships or so
saw an 06 gli and it was game over


----------



## MistaRhoi (Feb 10, 2010)

Loved my Audi A3 but wanted an AWD vehicle with higher clearance with similar features. Since I couldn't justify the up-mark in price for an Audi after test-driving the Tiguan, I bought a VW.
A3 2.0T > Tiguan 2.0T: Same-ish Engine & Same Chassis + 4Motion & Higher ground clearance =


----------



## mk 4 1991 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: (MistaRhoi)*

my sisters bf had a mk4 gti so he got me into vw , i couldnt find a mk4 or even an mk3 so my second choice of a car was a jeep wrangler (worst idea as a 17 year old, im 18 now) so i bought the jeep and i couldnt deal with the gas milage anymore , then a buddy of mine brought me down to dubs at the beach 2009 and instantly i new i had to sell my jeep and find a vw, the day i got back from the show i put my jeep on craigslist for a month no one wanted to buy it, then decided to put it on ebay, instantly got 8 people wanting to buy it within another month finally it was sold, i got 9500 for it , my buddy told me about vwvortex and the classifieds so i searched for months until i finally found an imola yellow 20th ae for 8k , instantly jumped on it and went to go check it out everything was perfect, bought it for 6500 (i got him to drop the price alot) with 81,xxx 
well thats my story LOL! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hutchman22 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

What made me get a vw? About everything, my dad was and still is a huge volkswagen fan in witch he got me my first car a MK2 jetta with ats's wheels. Me and him are going to build this car into a show car and then one day show it at our local shows. I'll keep u guys posted on our progress!!!


----------



## XMB (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd say my brother helped me get into the European scene. He worked with a dude who was starting up a performance part website and had a lifetime membership to the Audi Club of North America. My brother was heavily into Audi's and taught me just about everything there was to know. Well he ended up buying a 1987 5000 Turbo Quattro Wagon and I ended up with an Audi Coupe Quattro. 
Then the GF's Ford Exploder started showing it's crappy build quality so I ended up buying her a 97' Jetta GLX. The more I drove it the more I liked it better than the Audi I had. So I sold the Audi and ended up with a 96' Passat Wagon VRT.
I love every moment of driving it. It's awesome to drive by random veedubers and get the head nod or a wave. VW just has something that other car companies don't it's a 'feeling' I guess.


_Modified by ChrisJohn at 4:34 PM 3-8-2010_


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (ChrisJohn)*

in high school my dad had a 95 intrepid that was supposed to be mine until he totaled it. i wasnt really mad, i thought the thing was a boat anyway and started looking at my stepbrother's civic (even though i hated it, but it was cheap and available). while i was at college a friend of mine had a sebring convertible that she used to let me drive and i got hooked on drop-tops but once again i hated trying to park the titanic on campus. i moved to florida and my grandfather _gave me_ my 02 cabrio. the first time i put the top down and hit the windy roads the bug bit me and i've never recovered


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

It was my first car......84 carbed rabbit.


----------



## hockeytwb (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

I was lookng for my first car to buy..did my research.. and since the day I saw her.. I fell in love..the car is my life


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (hockeytwb)*

Up^^^ i want more


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

It's an affordable European car.


----------



## s.oriley (Mar 29, 2010)

flipped my Accord in a ditch. always dreamed of a sky blue convertible bug since i was 8. 2 weeks after my accident cam home to my blue turbo beetle in my driveway. i cried. and it took me 2 months to actually start driving it cuz i couldnt drive a manual at the time.


----------



## CounterStrike (Apr 12, 2010)

I wanted a reliable/quick car; seriously, I have a rabbit that never seizes to fail on me. Im thinking about buying a bimmer next


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

My moms three Passats when I was growing up. The last of which (an 06) had a turbo, it was the car I learned how to drive in. It was game over at that point.


----------



## CHILLIS'LC (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

Growing up my father owned a FOX, RABBIT and a GOLF. My brother owned 2 SCIROCCO'S. Now I won a 92' CORRADO SLC. I am about to strip the engine down clean it up and modify. Oh what fun


----------



## mikeduke (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (CHILLIS'LC)*

i was fifteen my brother came home with an 83 gti that was pretty rough and i told him to junk that piece by the time i tuned it up and got it running right did all the body work and painted it i liked it so much i bought it been hooked since


----------



## scidanw (May 11, 2007)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (mikeduke)*

At first it was a family thing. Dad had one so it was what I was used to. Now my VW purchasing is on a positive-feedback loop. I have a Volkswagen Bentley library (1 for each of the 4 cars I have owned), VAG-COM, and a box of VW special tools. I have to keep buying VWs now or I will have to start over!


----------



## turblow666 (Sep 22, 2008)

Well as a child I was the kid naming car models and makes when I was just able to talk. My parents would have me name rows of cars in parking lots to their friends to show me off. I have always obsessed over everything cars and everything about them.
The VW bug started for me when I was 13 or so and got to ride in an old slammed bug with a 2 foot exhaust pointing up that shot flames and I thought, "hey it must be cool it shoots flames!" Until then I drooled over all things mustang.
Once I realized my inner love for VW's I became all about aircooled rides. I learned stick on a 78 beetle convertible which more resembled a rust bucket than anything else but it just shot home my love for VW.
Around this same time a kid who lived around the block from me got a mk3 gti and just seeing him restore it to a near brand new state and then starting to work it up was an eye opener. Thats when I realized hey I can realistically get a VW that isn't 25 years old and is decently quick. So once I discovered mark3's it really went downhill fast and as soon as I could I went out and leased my dream car of a Candy White 2door GTI 6speed with a sunroof (with my own money). Had the damn thing for over 2 years and spent a couple g's on it and couldn't be happier. Live by english town so the last few sng's and waterfests have been awesome, especially that literally all of my friends are into the VW scene too so my lifestyle is completely immersed by everything VW, even my gf is involved now. I am slowly undoing my mods before my lease is up and I want to get into a Mk3 gti/ jetta or a b3/b4 passat. No payments, no mile restrictions and I can do whatever I want to it







.
VW for life


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

Bought mine because of the way it looks, both inside and out. Was considering 3-series, C- class and A-4 but liked VW CC the best even knowing that resale won't be as good as the others.


----------



## deweasel (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (IAHCC4MOTION)*

in 1990 my buddy put an autotech head w cams and a full neuspeed suspension kit on his gutted 16v scirocco, i think i drove it more than he did! thanks WilliamFFIII that car was awesome we out ran a cop in it!!!!










_Modified by deweasel at 11:35 AM 4-25-2010_


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

I went with my dad to a VW dealer in Spain back in 1989 and he bought a sporty looking silver Polo couple sitting on the showroom floor.


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: What made u get a VW? (VDUBLUVR1)*

my four previous vws.


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Rode in a VR Corrado when I was 16. All Downhill from there










_Modified by zacharys666 at 10:57 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Went to McDonalds for my lunch break one day, and saw a big blue wagon sitting on a trailer that just got repoed
told the guy his car was sick, what is it
he says a fox wagon
then says, wanna buy it?
id been looking for a jetta, hated my cousins ***** ass civic, and had a thing for wagons.
i love how no one knows what it is.
i love my dub


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ianwilson)*

Growing up, believe it or not, my mom always had VW's. Mk1 rabbit, scirocco, gti, and few golfs. always loved the scirocco black with red. Even tho most of my childhood memories of dubs were, over heating, the dreaded oil light accompanied by the constant buzzing sound, I always remember that little red light and that annoying sound, and usually breaking down somewhere.







After a high school my friend bought a g60 and that was it. On my 3rd one and havent looked back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Also remember mom having a fox for a short period of time.










_Modified by Perkasie Dubs at 7:12 AM 4-29-2010_


----------



## DubBrothers813 (Apr 26, 2010)

1- Tired of hondas and teggys
2- some ******** totaled my s10 on 22's so wth that check, i grew up and borught a real car!!
03 jazzblue 20th gti =]..the girls cooter get moist when it hits boost =D


----------



## famou55TAR (May 29, 2008)

Well went i was 16 my parents had a passat. i really liked it. since then they have own 2 jetta's. i was all ways a honda guy but love the european cars. so about a month ago i dropped the honda and picked up my first vw. i plan on starting a real trend here


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

my 16v Scirocco had room for a turbo behind the engine, and the intake looked cool, saw them at a new car show in 86 kingdome Seattle


----------



## RTDI (Apr 15, 2010)

The new 2.0 TDI engine!


----------



## Nine D&L (May 12, 2010)

back in the days when i was a kid my uncle and all his friends use to drive lots of dubs mk1's mk2's and jetta's and my other uncle had a garage that allways use to do dubs and his been in a few UK PVW's in the 90's o yea and my mum has allways had VW or audi's


----------



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)

My wife made me get a family car when we had our first kid. So i sold my 87 Monte Carlo SS and got a MK III jetta and since then, I have had 2 MK III's 2 MK IV's and an air cooled VW. I will not buy another car unless VW's disappear off the face of the earth or something..


----------



## JarrettXavier (Mar 14, 2010)

I never paid attention to Volkswagens until a close friend of mine got a B5 Passat V6 in 2006. The interior and sound system were nice, but it didn't command my attention until he gave me a chance to drive it. Up until then I had only driven Toyotas and a Mercury Grand Marquis - what a change! I had never actually felt engaged by a car. I drove that B5 on two occasions, but that was more than enough to put VW on my radar. At the time I was a college student and didn't have the funds to buy a VW though, so I stuck with my Corolla.

Fast forward a year later (but still a student), I get a job where my boss is a massive VW fan. He'd always share fond memories of his previous dubs and bring in euro tuner magazines to share. One day, our topic of discussion was his MkV GTI. In that conversation it came to light that I had never actually been inside of a VW GTI before - something that he decided had to change. So we hit the elevator, go down to the parking deck and there she is - 2 doors, Tornado Red, clean. As we approach, I silently take it all in, because I honestly don't know what to expect. I sit in the leather passenger seat and he starts the motor. It's a good throaty note - so far so good. Once we leave the deck, he immediately hits the interstate and floors it. The sound of the motor climbing through the revs was intoxicating enough alone, but once the turbocharger chimed in with its song I was in heaven. Ten miles later we arrive at our exit. I note that we're going a bit fast approaching the off-ramp and share the thought. He acknowledges, kicks the DSG down a gear, and accelerates down off ramp at a speed that would've sent my Corolla into the guard rail. The GTI however wasn't even phased. It was as if the car was designed with such shenanigans err... maneuvers in mind. Needless to say, after that experience I was hooked and sold.

When it came time to replace my Corolla in February, there was no contest. I checked out other cars of the segment online and saw them on the road, but the only car that called out to me was the GTI. Then one Saturday, we went straight to the VW dealer and I left with a 2 door Deep Metallic Black MkVI GTI - though I opted for interlagos seats and a third pedal instead of leather and DSG like my boss' MkV.

Every time I drive it, I love this little car more. The interior is great and the Dynaudio system certainly pumps, but my biggest pull is the driving feel. It's truly one of those, "Where have you been all of my life?" and "How can you drive one of these and not become an enthusiast?" things.

Wow, I didn't mean for the post to be this long - sorry about that.


----------



## dmswishvw (Nov 26, 2009)

when i was still a teen my neighbors were vw technicians and i would always hang out with them when they were modding their dubs. i fell in love with volkswagens before i even owned one. then i bought a mkII jetta and i fell even deeper in love with vws haha. i will never buy anything but a volkwagen. dub for life


----------



## punknurd (Jan 25, 2010)

I was looking around for a car while i still had my permit. Absolutely loved hatchbacks. and new absolutely nothing about cars back then. Saw a GTI slammed to the ground, asked my friend what it was and he informed me. After that i looked around. noticed i really loved the GTI's, and as luck would have it i randomly found a golf just down the road from me and baught it. 
done.


----------



## teufeltito (Nov 1, 2009)

saw Herbie when i was 4. swore to God that i would own a bug one day. i bought a 02 Jetta first and never looked back. sold my trucks and have made the conversion to vw absolute. even got the chick im dating addicted.


----------



## apexT (Sep 2, 2008)

Driving a 5speed cabrio when I was 13 or 14 from Maine to Mass at 1am because my dads girlfriend at the time was way too drunk to drive probably started it all. Honestly I think its the steering feel of a vw, and if your the right type of person there is nothing better than that feeling that they give you. My scirocco is old,beat up loud and obnoxious but driving it gives me a warm, thrill kind of a feeling that only VW's typically older ones give me. 

I've had my lisence for four years and I've owned
-Toyota camry
-Lincoln continental
-89 golf 2door 5spd
-96 Jetta 2.0 5spd
-95 Jetta VR6 5 spd
-86 golf 2door 5spd
-94 Jetta 5spd
-90 Jetta 5spd
-87 scirocco 5 spd


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

It all started when I was brought home from the hospital in a 69' Fastback a couple of days after I was born. Honestly I have know idea why I love vw's so much I always have and always will. I started out with aircooled and I didn't convert to watercooled until the birth of my second child forced me to sell my 71' Super Beetle I just finished restoreing for a more family friendly car. 

The List:
71' Pop Top Bus
71' Super beetle
94' Jetta
00' Jetta
90' G60 Corrado
91' Jetta


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

Was driving a '74 Pinto wagon, which I enjoyed while I had it. After a non-stop trip from Philly to Chicago, I pretty much toasted the engine. My dad was working at a Datsun (yep,that long ago) dealer and had a Honda Civic trade-in that the dealer didn't want. He bought it for me, and before I could pick it up, someone offered to buy it for twice what I paid, so I sold it. He then found a '76 Rabbit Deluxe for cheap. It was my first VW, and I drove the living daylights out of it. It was quick, roomy, and regularly got 30-40 mpg. I still think the design looks good today. I loved that car, and have had VW's ever since (Except for a disappointing diversion with a Datsun 310). Wouldn't mind picking one up today to tinker with.


----------



## Chips Ahoy! (May 8, 2010)

back when i was in high school, a friend of mine who was a little older bought a mk3 golf suade silver...i loved everything about the car, the way it looked, the shape, the body lines, the interior

a few months went by and across the street from my high school was a body shop selling a mk3 ginster yellow gti vr6 with fresh black leather interior...i thought the car was beautiful and only wanted it in yellow...once the owner started the car up and revved the motor a lil, i was convinced that one day i would own one of these amazing cars....


----------



## vdubnow (May 22, 2010)

ive always loved vws since i was a young boy. And now i think im obsessed


----------



## crazymikey (May 30, 2010)

The automatic tranny in my 91 Honda Accord made me do it :banghead:

I had that car nicely done up. Intake,exhaust,dropped on 18" Falkens,HIDs, blackhoused headlights,full black leather interior etc etc etc.

Finally got bored with the auto and traded the car straight up for a clean and nicely modded mk2 Jetta.

I've always been a fan of VWs from the 60s to early 90s. After owning 30 years in 8 years, it's a wonder this is only my first VW.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I grew up with a ton of old bugs and buses. Then my sister got a New Beetle, and I finally only recently got my own VW.


----------



## VW Youngn (Mar 11, 2002)

Peer pressure. Monadnock Speedway ministocks and enduros! Ripping apart mk1s, mk2s, and building sick 1/4 mile oval racecars out of them. Then afterwards, the addiction gets worse... ya'll know. I had about 9 since that stuff kicked it all off. Then, things changed. Bought my 1st honda a year ago for business, Thought i was making a responsible, sensible decision...but I'm going insane... i get the shakes, i get snappy for no reason with people, don't care about my actions at work, let my relationships get ****ty with close ones until i force myself to fix them so i don't lose them for good, wonder about life in general...then I'll drive my girl's TDI jetta and it all gets better for a little bit. Im a BMW tech so you'd think id be arright being around other german cars.... nope. not the same. not at all... I still go nuts. I need another one.  just needed to vent, thanks for reading, all. btw, im serious as hell about all this, its not a joke hahaha. ha. oh boy. help.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

I watched my dad work on bugs as a kid.Then I took it to the next gen. 
H20 Baby.I am not talking mk2 and up. 
I love the mk1's.I am in process of restoring a 77 L62A Rabbit.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Can not afford a Porsche.


----------



## cronzmkv (Mar 26, 2010)

I just love dubs. IF YOU AINT RUBBIN YOU AINT DUBBIN


----------



## fatcow (Jan 28, 2010)

my car succession: 

1989 Honda Civic up to 1992 - reason for leaving it: moved from Australia to Canada 

1992 Mazda Protege up to 2000 - reason for leaving it: got married and wife can't drive standard 

2000 Mazda Protege up to 2002 - reason for leaving it: broken auto tranny at approx 30k miles, blown head gasket, Mazda warranty treated me like $#!+ (and knowing literally another 6 people who are in the same boat as myself) 

2003 VW Jetta 1.8T (still current) - will use it until the maintenance becomes expensive 

2010 VW Golf GTI (definitely current) - originally wanted to buy Mazdaspeed 3, but a couple of my buddy's Mazdaspeed (3 and 6) were having transmission problem about 1 month after their purchase - so back to VW), almost purchased a 2010 BMW 335ci but the dealer can't deliver the car as promised after waiting for 2 weeks filled with excuses. Got fed up, went back to VW.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Blue Golfer said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Mieka_GTI* »_My grandmother had a Beetle when I was younger and loved it, but she gave it away before I was old enough to drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I remember getting a ride to school,pulled up up to stop sighn,the driver put out the arm. 
I think there was one to many kids in the car.I was closest to door. 
I hit my head on the glove box. 
Ever since then that is all I could think of is VW's. 
True story,till the end... 
I believe it was a bettle,(we are talking the 70's).


----------



## MikeArtz614 (Aug 6, 2009)

a friend of mine had a golf 3.0 so i wanted one. got a 1999 passat v6 turbo and crashed it on the highway. now I have my gti that does work.


----------



## euro_verrückt (Jun 4, 2010)

no body makes a car like the germans


----------



## ECONORAM (Jun 3, 2010)

*Why did I get a VW?*

Well, grandpa had a series of VWs...3 Karman Ghias, a late 78 Beetle, and a 79 diesel Rabbit. He also owned a 73 Chrysler New Yorker (wow, was that car a land yacht!) and a 74 Plymouth Duster. Dad owned a 62 Beetle (never saw it), a 68 Squareback, 2 Rabbits, a 78 diesel and a 79 injected. I followed suit, as I learned to drive on the 78 Rabbit. I bought an 81 diesel Rabbit, then traded it for an 84 Jetta GLI (I still miss that car), and then I got a 91 Jetta. Kept the Jettas for 7 years each or more (can't recall). In 2002 I moved to Japan and sold the 91, and have not returned to the VW stable (sniff), even after getting back to the US in 2005. The GLI was definitely my favorite, the only year in the USA, all the GTI hardware, but in a sedan. My brother actually beat a Trans Am off a stoplight with it once. I put a Techtonics Exhaust on it, a G grind cam, added a vacuum gauge and made a custom gauge panel for it, upper and lower front stress bars, and other stuff I can't remember. Still have some of the stuff sitting in my toolbox (the G grind, as a matter of fact).


----------



## IchBinDarren (Nov 5, 2005)

When I was a kid I started thinking about what kind of car I wanted when I became old enough to drive, and I fell in love with VW's. I have always thought that VW's have class compared to Japanese cars, which I have never liked. My fondness for the entire Volkswagen Audi Group has grown even more since I used to work in a prestigious design agency and that gave me ample respect the unique design "language" that VAG has created with every one of their cars.


----------



## 1337cshacker (Aug 27, 2009)

Roaming around used lots. Knew nothing of vw's. Seen mein jolf GTI 68k miles there for 5k my price range. 

now it's DOOD sweet mk3 from here :laugh:

dis thread :thumbup:


----------



## kai_ascencio (May 1, 2009)

1st car was a mbz 1980 240D with 347k miles on it. wanted to stay german. test drove a new(at the time) 2006 civic, a 06 mazda3, and a corolla. all stick. all were ok. then i got bored n kept walkin around n it drew my attention. a 04 jetta. 2 yrs old. test drove it and it handled like a dream compared to the other models. fell in love on the spot. got a 2.slow. but considering my first car had maaaaaayybe 80 hp/ prob 50ish to the wheels, its not bad lol.


----------



## evsapi (Jun 7, 2010)

I didn't choose VW because of anything maker-specific...I used to a drive an '88 Chevy Corsica (NOT a fun car at ALL!....) and I wanted to upgrade. I wanted a manual car, decent year, and would be fun to modify. I was looking at Dodge Neons, but I really didn't like the options that I had with the car. My grandpa found an '01 GTI (my baby now :laugh I took it for a spin, never driving manual before, and fell in love. It felt great, looked great, had a great track record...why not? Ha ha, I love my VW...soooooo much


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

grew up with my grandpa having a beetle in the grange. sucks my grandma sold it when he dided. 

then when my dad was in highschool he had a mk1 rocco. and then a mk2 jetta coupe. 

then when my dad and mom got married my dad at one point had a mk2 jetta. then my dad got a landrover. my mom then had a A4 2.8 v6, then now has a B5 S4 chipped, shmidts, and other mods. 

so VW's have always in in the family. its just now me and my mom are the only ones who modify them. my dad is more into his boat them any type of car's he thinks im dumbfor owning such olf cars. my step dad likes older landrovers and ATV's.


----------



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've just always liked the mkiv's. Gti, Jetta, Golf, Passat. MikeArtz614's gti made me want to get one, so i did. And i haven't looked back yet :thumbup:


----------



## mk4vr6vdubing (Feb 15, 2010)

*dub love*

what made me get a dub was a little more than the love it was the price so cheap for so many features i got a 99.5 vr6 from ebay for $2300 and the next week bought another 2000 vr6 glx for $2000 with 58000 miles all cause a little exhaust leak that was fixed for $23 from napa and has been my favorite car and the only car i have started to customize


----------



## silverstallion (Sep 8, 2004)

I got my vw because I was moving over of my divorce.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

I started driving Bugs back in the '60's and thought they were diabolically dangerous, oversteering, wind sensitive, death traps, and could never understand why people loved them. My friend's father had a '55 that was running poorly, so we tuned it up with new plugs, points, air filter, oil change and new V-belt. It ran very well on the test drive until the crankshaft broke from the newfound power! My dad owned a couple of VW vans that always seemed to break down, and, one day when I was driving one at its maximum speed of about 65, a crosswind nearly deposited me in the ocean! I was not a fan at all! Fast forward to 1977 when my business partner bought an early Golf/Rabbit and I was very impressed with it, realizing VW was capable of producing a good driving car! Ironically, my first VW was a 2005 Phaeton, a magnificent machine that I probably should have bought at the end of its lease. My current VW is a Golf TDI, as my daily commute is 70 miles round trip and I wanted an economical car that was fun to drive. Both my VW's have been great cars and I'm now firmly entrenched in the "family"!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2010)

*What made u get a VW? (I want to get a VW)*

I was thinking about buying a subaru or volkswagon. Many of my friends drive a VW but also many of them drive a subaru. I don't know what to do, I like both but I can't afford both. Which one would you choose? I am into both looks and speed...


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

Peter, this is a VW specific forum - you get one guess as to which one we recommend!


----------



## milkandcookies (Jul 15, 2008)

The community really. Everyone is down to earth, cool, laid back. I came over from the "JDM" community, lol, but it's too many ricers, retards, and thieves to enjoy the car. We can't have a decent meet without getting kicked out. I can't even park my car at the mall without thinking in the back of my head, if it will be there when I walk out. The majority of friends drive VW's so that also led me to get my Golf. I do miss the Honda engineering because 200whp all motor is definitely half the cost of 200whp in a dub. It's all good though, LOW and SLOW is the key :laugh:


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

milkandcookies said:


> The community really. Everyone is down to earth, cool, laid back. I came over from the "JDM" community, lol, but it's too many ricers, retards, and thieves to enjoy the car. We can't have a decent meet without getting kicked out. I can't even park my car at the mall without thinking in the back of my head, if it will be there when I walk out. The majority of friends drive VW's so that also led me to get my Golf. I do miss the Honda engineering because 200whp all motor is definitely half the cost of 200whp in a dub. It's all good though, LOW and SLOW is the key :laugh:


 Just what I was going to say....... Started out with yearly visits to Florida as a kid and my Aunt had Kharman Ghia, and it went from there. Dunno if it was the tell tale rattle of the engine, or I felt sorry for the engineers, but been VW since then. Strayed into Volvo and even a BMW (ie MISTAKE!! :screwy, and now into a CC.

Predecessors:
1968 Karmann Ghia
1980 Jetta
1985 Quantum
1999 Passat (B5)
2002 Passat (B5.5)
2010 CC Sport


----------



## gti321 (Jun 17, 2008)

my cousin brainwashing me to like cars. He started schooling me on the volkswagon and his mk4 gti vr6. to make a long story short he convinced me to get a volkswagon and a few months later i had a mk4 jetta 2.slow in my driveway


----------



## tomorrowtomorrow (Sep 6, 2004)

saw the dubs and chicks thread... haha.


really though, I used to drive by this mk3 jetta that was for sale all the time when I was 16 and looking for my first car, it was pretty cheap and looked kind of cool. Bought it, found vortex a few weeks later and it was all over after that.


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

I saw the 1984 Gti flying over a hill on the commercial. I was hooked ever since. Got away from it because of life and family then I was on Vortex and saw a two door MK2 Jetta. I actually had not seen one before and fell in love all over again. MK2's forever and long live the 84 Gti.


----------



## #3236 (Jun 30, 2010)

hate trendy civics and integras
VW has a unique stlyle that no other car can compare to
1st in my family to own a dubb but wont be the last


----------



## bootleg betty (Jun 4, 2009)

I always thought Beetles were cool cars to drive but never imagined myself owning one. I still don't own one but I got into VWs after my husband bought his GTI. The day we moved back to the states from Japan, we headed to the VW dealership and picked up a 2010 Golf.


----------



## jty03 (Apr 2, 2009)

I went to an auction, looking for a DC integra, couldn't find one, but then I saw my 03 Jetta, bought it, and after owning 2 hondas, I feel more content in the VW.


----------



## munichgtivr6 (Jul 4, 2010)

I have been around dubs my entire life my dad had a mkii wolfsburg golf and he loved it. I then had a few friends some on vortex that have jettas and i just fell in love with the German engineering and design. I just bought a MKIV GTI VR6 24V today and I know its a relationship that will last. I cant wait to see what VW comes out with in the near future for my next car.


----------



## bran_deeno (Jul 5, 2010)

I used to drive a Saturn. I owned 2 saturns a 94 and a 99 SL2. My last one was on its last leg. So now that Saturn isnt going to be around much longer and I have always wanted a VW since I first started driving, so I decided to stop by our VW dealership. I originally test drove the new Jetta's and the Tiguan. I couldnt really afford the newer models. 

After 3 days of going back and test driving VW's I finally got the car I own today. Not even an hr after they accepted it on a trade in I test drove it. After it passed all of its tests which all came out clean. I am proud to say I LOVE my Jetta!! Its nice with 58k and 3 yr bumper to bumper warranty, leather seats etc, I cant complain. If I have to get another car, I am most likely going to be getting a VW!!

I have some family friends that I haven't seen in years and there kids and even there parents all own VW's now. Its nice to have such a great family of VW owners even some of our regular customers and even a mgr that I work with own VW's.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Drove a brand new 2004 DBP R32 back when I was in high school and was hooked ever since.

In 2008, when I graduated college, I wanted a brand new car. Seeing how the 2004 R32 was over four years old, I went for the 2008 R32. 

Never looked back. :thumbup:


----------



## GTiLVR82 (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm actually in the process of switching from the Honda world to the VW world. I've had several friends with modded VW's and I also, on a whim, took the 2010 GTi for a test drive down in Georgia when I was at school. I fell in love with that car mainly because it felt so solid and had this air of quality to it that is missing from honda these days. I drive a 2000 honda civic with a heavily modified Civic Type R motor...and I can't wait to get a VW...


----------



## blueski12 (Jun 28, 2005)

price


----------



## ibedrooms (Jun 3, 2010)

my brother works at a dealership so i get staff discount on parts

then like the feel and the character of the cars and never really went to far away


----------



## HellasVW (Jul 15, 2010)

Respect.


----------



## mdp310 (Feb 17, 2010)

I had a MK4 before I moved to Manhattan. After 4 years, I moved back to NJ and needed a car. I really loved my GTI so I wanted to get a MK6 GTI. They weren't budging at all on the price and they only had super-loaded ones pushing 30k so I ended up getting a Wolfie Jetta.


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*wow*

i havent checked this thread in a while i just read a whole bunch of great stories. 

keep em coming


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

i got one because all you guys have them


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

First VW-Stroked the dash of a MkIV Jetta back in '01, test drove it, thought it to be superior in style, (perceived) quality, refinement and fun to anything else in its price range. Bought an '03 TDI Jetta. Loved it. 

Second VW - Had a relatively trouble-free experience with my MkIV. Got a good raise at work. Test drove an '06 GLI. Fell in love again, even thought the exterior styling took some getting used to. Bought it. Loved it. 

Third- Had a pretty trouble-free experience with my GLI, but began to worry about possible issues with first gen FSI motor. Hated what VW had done with the now not-so-strokable MKVI Jetta, and didn't want to wait for the next GLI, so I decided to check out a GTI. Though it was about time to try out a hatch back. Loving it so far! 

So that is what got me into a VW, and what has kept me coming back. :thumbup:


----------



## GingerH8r (Aug 16, 2010)

no that i had done research or anything to that matter, i always thought they (VW's) were just your typical run of the mill mundane car. A friend of mine bought a MK4 Jetta, and at the time him and I were into the Merc Cougar/Ford Contour SVT stuff, well, i was geared fully for the CSVT. He bought that MK4 VR6 5sp in Galactic Blue (?), i loved the color, and the sound of that engine was just amazing!

eventually, he got springs for it, then a week later he bought raceland coilovers for it, dumped it (which i have always been keen of), and i was sold. He later found me an 86 Jetta from a friend for $200, and that was the start of it.

The more i read into them i learned heaps more. Then i realized there's a huge BMX/skate scene along with this group of auto enthusiast which really attracted me. Since then, i've owned an 86 Jetta, 88 GLI, 01 Wolfsburg Jetta, 95 Golf aba, 94 Passat VR (settle for this strickly cuz the VR), and now i'm rolling in an 81 Rabbit Diesel.

I stick with VW maily because i don't want to go all out and do all the research i've done, all over again. i know they aren't the best, but i know they're pros and cons and i can deal with that.


----------



## MezzuH (Apr 28, 2011)

was at my girlfriends house and looked across the street and saw a GTI and i fell in love ever since.


----------



## hartman121 (Feb 11, 2010)

Lack of judgment.


----------



## golfmk4VW (Aug 21, 2011)

I was driving a civic ep3 hatch. Sold it to buy IMO the original hatchback made


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

Test drove an 08 .:R32...need I say more?




Of course I bought it!


----------



## mmmGadgets (Dec 22, 2010)

*Veronica VW*

When it came time to buy my first car, it was the summer before my first year of college and I had no clue what I wanted. One of my buddies had a black 96' Civic hatchback, 5MT and no power steering, I kind of figured I wanted a hatchback but not a Civic. So I started looking at VWs, my girlfriend's dad (at the time) was a GM mechanic and was pushing me to get a Sunfire/Cavalier so he could do the work on it. I test drove a few GTIs but the pricing was a bit steep. We were at his dealership one day and someone traded in a '95 Golf CL. 4 doors, 5MT, Red with black exterior trim, already had tint and I knew it was the one. Girlfriend drove her home and taught me to drive stick in a high school parking lot  

Bought it for $3000 in 2004 and by 2006 I had put another $3000 back into her, after a few speeding tickets (i know, i know.. how can you speed in a 2.slow?) and getting my license suspended, I sold her. I loved that car even tho she was a money bit.

Talked my current girlfriend into a 2011 4dr. Golf TDi, tech package, sunroof and Shark Blue Metallic paint this past May. Now, I just need to get myself back into a VW.

dub :heart:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

In middle school this kid at this skate park had a mk4 Golf 2.0 that was completely riced out now that i think of it. I thought the car was so cool so i feel in love with the Golf didnt really understand at the time the diffrence between Gti and golf and what not. So i started always telling my dad he should buy a golf and in 02 he bought a Golf TDI and from that point on my family was completely turned on to VW. As I got older i started to like the older vw's mk2 and mk3's and since I have owned 2 mk3's and wouldnt think about driving anything other than vw


----------



## Eirik (Sep 2, 2011)

I ended up with VW simply because it was the best car I could get for the amount of money I had to spend (which in USD came to 56200 for a 1,6 tdi Highline!). Plus the new Jetta looks pretty good, too


----------



## Ervinmudkips (Aug 10, 2010)

i love 6 cylinders and hatches. oh, and i fell in love with the sound of the vr, so i naturally had to have one.

along the way, i fell in love with LOOOOOOOOOOW.


----------



## JDR32 (Sep 3, 2011)

My wife wanted a tiguan so we went to vw. I saw the 08 r32 and had to drive it we got both. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=42.806257,-73.921375


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

love these stories.
more!
more!
more!


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

When the war in bosnia broke out my dad stole my grandpas 1980 diesel Rabbit and we fled to Germany in it. We spent a cold week living in it while we waited for his cousin to come back to town. My dad also owned a few different ones while I was growing up. When I turned 18 and had money for a car it just felt natural to buy one.


----------



## zsqure (May 1, 2012)

Had an A4 with the 2.0T, traded it for the wife's Q5. I got the 328XI in return, what a snoozer. That was supposed to go to the next kid in line. Since both of us felt the car was underpowered we had no problem trading it off. Came home with a turbo beetle and happy we did.


----------



## Coolicarboy (Sep 18, 2012)

When I was sixteen (I am nineteen now), I got a 2009 E92 328i. It was a lease, so in the back of my mind I always wondered what car I would get after the three years passed. I hate leasing because you're limited with miles and have to fix the car up before you return it to the dealer. Well, about a month before my lease expired, my brother was looking into getting a new car as well. We went to multiple dealers. Honda, Hyundai, etc. When we went to VW, something in the showroom caught my eye. The MK6 GLI. Knowing the lease on my BMW was going to end a month after that, I requested a test drive. I fell in love with the way it drove. Much more comfortable than my 328, believe it or not. A week before my lease expired (Which was in September 2012), I went to the VW dealer and purchased the GLI. I've only had it for three months, and this is my first VW. I'm only 19, and will probably drive VW for a long time. :beer:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Saw this in a mall parking lot when I was about 14-15... (95-96ish)


----------



## ocramida (Nov 26, 2012)

*Wanted a VW for years...but quality issues scared me until now*

First VW I fell in love with was the 1994 B4 Passat VR6 5 speed. Test drove it several times but couldn't get past the fear of VW reliability, so instead I drove Mazdas which I felt were closest to the personality and driving dynamics of VW, with reliability. Well I finally decided to take the plunge this past month on an R. The VW feels more finished and high quality when compared to my Mazdas, which despite excellent reliability, design and assembly quality, felt like their finishes (e.g. plastic quality, interior feel) were victims of bean counter cost cutting. So far I'm really impressed with the VW and hope all those horror stories are just overhyped.


----------



## AndrewJoan (Jun 9, 2011)

I've always been attracted to german/eastern-central european women.

Then I heard a VR6. So......


----------



## manunited420 (Dec 10, 2012)

*What made me get a VW?*

My father owned several Vee Dubs. He had two super beetles, a van, and the thing! My first vw is my current...a 2000 vw jetta 1.8t. She is still stuck in the driveway...ugh...now maybe I understand why dad had so many vws!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

was young, no credit history, the transmission on my Hooptie blew out and i walked in the dealership looking for a used car and they got me into a new jetta with a payment I could afford. The rest is history.


----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

I grew up thinkin I'd never get one because of the costs for repairs and at the time my cousin worked in an auto shop where he saw tons of vws rollin in for things...then I found an R32 this past summer and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## T-WILL (Mar 2, 2010)

Vw's have a certain class about them...I just enjoy the company of VW enthusiests over others ... everyone seems to know how to get along.. well most the time ...

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hr Hansen (Sep 1, 2012)

My first encounter with VW was when my dad came home with a Golf II 1,8 Manhattan. He asked me about which he should buy, the golf or an Opel Kadet 2,0 GSi. I really liked the raw look of the Golf so I thought he should go for the VW. He later got it lowered, black rear lights, good sounding exhaust and Gotti wheels. And boy was that a dreamcar for me and my friends. Some years later he came home, told me I had to come down for a sec. The Golf was gone. But instead there was a brand new Golf III 1,8. Man I remember that day like it was yesterday, better day than any christmas for me . We drove around in it the entire weekend and I loved it more than he did I'm affraid hehe. Then some years later, a year or so before I got my license, he took me out for a spin in the Golf VR6. I had never felt anything like that. I would never have thought any car could go so fast, and from that moment on I could never even think of anything else than VW. So in 1999 I bought my first VW which was a Golf III 1,8. And I have never owned anything else and I probably never will


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*that last one...*

thats a good 1 are u in europe cause they never had the 1.8 in the us. was it a cl?


----------



## bmllr8 (May 18, 2012)

Rode in a Corrado back in 1996 and was impressed (I had a 1987 Toyota Corolla SR5 at the time). Always wanted a VW after that and finally bought one this year.


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

Forced into a New GLS TDI jetta and it was better than most of my of friend rides and I found out the modding potential and it got me into cars. A jetta, a Noggy "mistake" Blue S4, and GTI later I am a happy owner


----------



## TDI-Until-I-Die (Aug 3, 2011)

Used to tune Hondas, moved on to Subaru and didn't like them as much. Decided I needed practicality in my life and bought a TDi MKIV Jetta. Love it.


----------



## WishIhadAmkIIGti (Mar 15, 2011)

In the late 80's my cousin had a mk1 that eventually had a 16v from a scirocco put in and a fraksteined 740 Volvo turbo slapped on. At the same time had another cousin that just purchased a 89 mustang gt. My cousin with the mustang would always wise crack my cousin with the mk1. Until finally they decided to race each other. Remember this in the 80's. I watched this mustang get ripped over and over again. From this moment it sparked my interest in VW. Then the cousin with mk1 had his car stolen from him and in mid 92 he purchased a mkII gti. This car really made go nuts about VW. Been a VAG addict ever since.


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

Wanted to buy a midsize-ish car with a diesel engine. A 1996 VW Passat TDI fit the bill. Bought that with 95,000 km on it, sold it in 2005 with 462,000 km on it (and I know it was still on the road as of a few months ago, because I saw it!)


----------



## alB5 (Dec 1, 2010)

Cousin had a mk4 vr6 gti, fell in love, got an 04'R32, now getting a tdi as a daily while i look for an early mk2 project!


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

Started working at a VW dealer and picked up a trade in


----------



## Mrfrench (Dec 27, 2012)

Couldn't afford a Porsche yet. B8 S4 avant's aren't in the state. My void was filled with an MKV R32. The milltek exhaust note is what sold me on my test drive.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

I had a lifted 4runner. I called a VW dealership and asked if I could waste a salesman's time (I currently sale cars for a living) and drive a GTI. Went down there, drove a GTI, and when he came back with numbers me and my wife were sitting in a new beetle in the show room. After driving a turbo'd beetle and seeing of affordable one was I told him to wrap it up. I kept the 4runner for 4 weeks and never even cracked the door on it. I loved/love driving the beetle so much I decided to sell it. 

My buddies laugh at me for buying a beetle, until they drive it..


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Because it was $600, and passed safety.


----------



## LashCM (Jul 1, 2010)

I wanted to be different. Everyone around has a Honda. I still have 2, but I needed a change. I figured since nobody around me drives a VW, I would.


----------



## Kansas Slim (Nov 16, 2009)

My stepdad had a white diesel Rabbit when I was in high school. Not sure that they were called TDI back then ('78-'82). He loved the mileage and the truckers cussed him for causing diesel prices to rise. My first car after moving away from home was a 2 door '77 Rabbit. It seemed to have electrical gremlins, but I drove it 2 years till I bought a pickup. Should have kept the Rabbit.

Fast forward to March 2006. I wrecked my CJ on an icy bridge and needed transportation. I went on a quest for a diesel VW. Everyone wanted way too much money for their precious TDI's, but I ran across a '00 MKIV Jetta VR6 for a fair price so I bit. Got it with 42,000 and now I'm about to flip 200K. Last March my wife wanted out of the SUV and I had been eyeballing a 2011 Autobahn GTI. I had already driven the GTI and, of course, she wanted (and we needed) something bigger than that, but it gave me an excuse to go visit the GTI again. We looked used on the lot, but drove away with a new 2012 2.5L Passat. So far we love it. Would rather have done diesel, but we still get 32mpg on regular on road trips, so I'm pleased.

Now I'm eyeballing a 2 dr TDI Golf. It's just the little things about the Dubs in general. The nice interior. The soild car even after 200K. The decent mileage on a fun car (27 mpg on the 120 mile round trip commute with the Jetta VR6), the TON of room in the back seat of the Passat (2 teenagers - one 6'4"), the huge Passat trunk, the practicality of fold-down seats, the red lighting on the dash & switches, the fat steering wheel, the solid functioning sun roof, the jack-up/down seats, soft opening glove box, etc. Lots of other cars have many of the same features, but none in such a well put-together package. Can't afford the new Audi & for used money I can do better with the Dub. Plus I don't want/need AWD for the mpg penalty. FWD Audi's are hard to find. BMW's either have the "Bangle Butt" or the rear seats don't fold or the ceiling's too low (6'5"), though I did love the '82 735i I had stationed in GE. Plus RWD is a problem for snowy winters. Yes, there are snow tires & sand bags, but why when my FWD Jetta does great in the snow. Our Passat just did, too, on last week's snow storm drive to the upper midwest.

I guess you could say that I'm just sold on the VW. We'll have to see what the new architecture frames bring.


----------



## GTomI (Dec 3, 2011)

I wanted a honda del sol after some jerk t-boned my last car (nothin' special) I searched vigorously for one but it was too hard to find one in great condition. Then one day at lunch, my boss took me out and we took his tornado red mkiv 1.8, and I fell in love. I had never really given much though to a VW due my ignorance but after riding around in his, I was completely sold. The look, the feel, the power, the sound, the interior, everything! I bought my mkiv a few months later. Best decision ever!


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Saw it for sale at $2000...looked like a Delorean(ish) and a fan of The Love Bug as a kid. It disappeared off the lemon lot on base and bought a 1982 Merc 230E for $500....then found the poor Rocco behind a repair garage on base and talked to the "new" owner that worked at the garage (owner before PCS'd and left it to this guy) who said he really didnt want it and it was for sale at $400. Sold the Merc, took the Scirocco and its been 9 happy months of ownership! Been on 4 cross country roadtrips already :beer:  Btw I imported her from the United Kingdom!!!


----------



## JayArm (Dec 31, 2012)

this is a VW specific forum - you get one guess as to which one we recommend! http://********.com/imagess/images/timatee.gif:thumbup:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

JayArm said:


> this is a VW specific forum - you get one guess as to which one we recommend! http://********.com/imagess/images/timatee.gif:thumbup:




















Yeah but I also love car shows and this wouldve had TOP prize for a 30+ yr old Merc. It was only $500 :banghead:


----------



## Souzad (Dec 3, 2012)

the brilliant interiors of this cars made me eager to get the car for myself........


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Souzad said:


> the brilliant interiors of this cars made me eager to get the car for myself........


Their so nice when theyre all cleaned up! A piece of art


----------



## johnsvt (Jun 11, 2012)

Build quality, value, and fuel mileage


----------



## Mrfrench (Dec 27, 2012)

johnsvt said:


> Build quality, value, and fuel mileage


You must not drive an R32.


----------



## jaybuona (Jan 16, 2013)

Thinking about buying a magna flow 2.5in DTM muffler for my jetta wolfsburg, good or bad idea?


----------



## Keith509 (Sep 9, 2012)

In the past, I've owned a few turbocharged cars. I wanted another one, so I looked into a MKIV GTI or Jetta 1.8t. Anyway, I came across a good deal on my MKV GLI 2.0T. I got a stage 1 tune on it the first week of owning it. In the end, it feels good to drive something with some power again.


----------



## gtiing (Apr 20, 2002)

I was 16 back in 98 and I bought my first car. It was a honda prelude, thought it was the greatest car until the timing belt broke a fww months later. One of my buddies had a mk2 scirocco and my other buddy just picked up a g60 Corrado. I drove both and I fell in love. Couldnt afford a corrado, couldn't find a rocco but I Found a Mk2 85' gti and jumped all over it. Had it for 5 yrs and still regret selling it. Almost 14 years later still addicted to the dubs. 

Over the years, I've Built a mk2 scirocco, but then she had an electrical fire, tried to rebuild it again, but I was in college so I parted it out. Once I graduated, bought a black b3 passat wagon, vr with a blown auto tranny. Swapped a 5 spd in her, lowered it and loved the sound of that VR. I'm still in love with wagons. I sold it when I needed a truck for work. I was out of the scene for a few years, but still had the itch, then I found a project mk2. Its been 3 years now and the mk2 has a g60 in her and everything is pretty much rebuild. Theres nothing better than driving a 200hp mk2 on some back road twisties. The older I get the more I realize how rare these things are getting. My wife hates the mk2, cause its low and stiff, has no A/c, tires rub, and the recardos are uncomfortable. lol. So the mk2 sits in the gargae most year and my wife questions why my new f150 sits outside getting snowed on. She thinks i'm crazy. But she just doesnt understand it. Best part is, a couple of my close friends have also got back into the vw scene and its as if we're reliving our late teens. Gotta love it...

Best think about VW's are the people I've met over the years, the cruises and the shows.. can't wait for Summer:laugh:


----------



## frankie_hdz (May 1, 2007)

In 2005, my wife wanted/needed a newer car, we went to the dealership 2 days before I deployed, she said she wanted a beetle, ( used) they has a black convertible and a charcoal 1.8t, she picked the turbo and once we planned on having a kid in 2008 we replaced my car, so the beetle was my daily driver. Long story short, we didn't have a kid until 2011 and I loved the way it drove, 150k miles later, tranny synchro went out, checked out the mk6, loved how it feels, way better than the competitors, truly a drivers car. Traded the beetle for the 2.5 sel premium. Loving it.


----------



## Golf235 (Jan 27, 2013)

I came home from the hospital as a newborn in a 67 Beetle, later my Dad had a 74 Superbeetle. I was an air-cooled junkie as a kid. When the Rabbit came out, I remember a '79 GTI in the local dealership - black with a red stripe.....I was in love at 9 years old! Later as a teenager, my best friend had a 77 Rabbit and then an 81 Scirocco, then a 91 Corrado. I convinced my Dad to buy a used 85 Golf which later became mine, then I bought a brand new 95 GTI - black with a red stripe! I had the car for 13 years and close to 300,000 km. When that one finally succumbed to rot, I decided to lease an '08 Civic for financial reasons......6 months after leasing a brand new Honda, I missed my 13 year old VW. As the lease on the Honda is now up, I just found myself an 09 Rabbit Sport - Black, i'm going to pass on the red stripe this time, but loving every minute of it! I've decided that a used VW is always going to trump a new Honda, and I should have never left the VW family.


----------



## qraSmn (Dec 5, 2012)

I had a mk3 jetta 2.Slow that i bought from my brother for $$1500 .. it was just sitting there " uninsured " so i said " fckk it !! " . I made it decent .. but it still was a piece of shhiiitteeeee .

Then i started seeing what everyone was doing to there Vw's .. 

SO I GOT A GTi :vampire:


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

I've always been a Europhile when it comes to cars... when I moved back to Chicago over a decade ago and would be doing a longish commute, I decided to get rid of the hand me down Lexus ES300 that I'd been driving and that was a total suburban mom car (which it was until my parents gave it to me). For the first car purchase in which I had complete reign, I ended up with a 2002 Jetta GLS with the 1.8T. It was a fun car and great whether cruising the highway at 85mph or stuck in bumper to bumper traffic. But there were some little quality issues... so when it was totaled in an accident at about 3 years old, I decided to move up to a German built Passat (what I'd wanted in '02 but was too expensive). I found a 2002 Passat GLS with all the same colors and options as my Jetta and super low miles for just a couple grand over my insurance check on the Jetta. I loved the larger size and solidness, as well as the timeless design. Would've preferred more power, but it only had the 1.8T. I ended up owning that car for about 7 years, before too many costly repairs had me deciding to trade it in. I thought I was finally going to leave VW because of the repair costs and because I didn't care for the way they'd "Americanized" the newer models. But we ended up really liking the Tiguan and found a sweet deal on a less than year old SEL and snapped it up without even really cross shopping any comparable vehicles (we'd only looked at new Passat, Hyundai Sonata, Ford Explorer). Having seen the Mazda CX-5, Honda CRV, Toyota RAV-4, BMW X3, etc. at the Chicago Auto Show this weekend, we definitely made the right choice... sure, I'd have taken the Bimmer, but not at an extra $200/mo.


----------



## 4Squared (Jun 27, 2010)

Used to drive mustangs had a lifted Xterra. Wanted something with room and was sporty couldn't afford an s4 avant so I got an A4 avant. Sold it because I had a retard moment, a year later I missed the VW scene and bought a MKV .:R32


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

i heard a VR6.

Thats all it took.

Something about my VW that connects me to it like no other car ive owned. Also, my dad has driven VW's all of his life, starting with the MK1 Golf.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

X37 said:


> When the war in bosnia broke out my dad stole my grandpas 1980 diesel Rabbit and we fled to Germany in it. We spent a cold week living in it while we waited for his cousin to come back to town. My dad also owned a few different ones while I was growing up. When I turned 18 and had money for a car it just felt natural to buy one.


best one so far :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Needed a switch from the Honda scene.

My ex had a MKIV and my stepfather's friend let me drive his brand new 2004 R32 when I was only 18 years old.

Been hooked ever since.


upload by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


----------



## colin342011 (Apr 19, 2012)

Well I bought and flipped cars for a couple years just bc I wasn't happy with anything I owned. I then had this 328ci that I hated. Just a complete POS e46 it was only good at looking good. Traded it for my beat to death GLI that I planned to fix and flip. It's still sitting in my garage today and I love it. 

Traded









Traded for









How it sits


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

Happenstance...

Needed to buy a car, had bad enough credit that I couldn't get a loan anywhere (and its really not that bad... but not enough history plus below average credit = no loan). So I started looking on craigslist for what I could just outright buy for max 5 grand. Was figuring I was gonna be in a ****ty beige econobox of some kind. Whatever I was gonna get, I assumed would be a downgrade from the 02 Sentra SE-R I liked until it fell apart more and more and I got rid of before moving across the country. I was trying to get into the mindset of no more fun car, just A - B transportation 
Was pretty sure I was gonna go for a pretty nice 05 Focus at one point that was loaded and low miles but had a salvage title (which I worried about)...but then the guy's wife wouldn't let him sell it to me for what we agreed on... so back to craigslist. Lo and behold this really cool looking car came up one day for the price range. I had never seen a mk2 Jetta with nice wheels in good shape and the euro grill. Just damn, that is a really special looking different classy car I thought. Didn't even have a clue to how it would drive really. So I looked up some reviews and ok apparently a GLI is supposed to handle amazingly....went to test drive it and pretty much fell in love. It could have turned out to be a maintenance nightmare or something because I was definitely in "I MUST HAVE THIS" mode, but overall it has been good to me and I've enjoyed getting into this online community, hope to go to some VW events one of these days and talk about them with people who appreciate them.


----------



## Matty_Ice (Nov 17, 2012)

*what made me get a vw*

going to h2oi with my uncle when I was 14. made me want to get into the VW lifestyle. Now I sell VW's for a living. Lets just say its easy to wake up in the morning when you love your job


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I've liked VWs since I was a kid. Fell in love with my Aunt and Uncle's '69 Beetle when I was around 5 or so and got a ride in it. I was hooked. Wanted the New Beetle from day 1. Met my future hubby in high school and he was way into VWs...it was a family thing. His dad had lots of them and my hubby grew up working on them with his dad. So he helped me love VWs even more. I first learned to drive a manual on that '69 Beetle. My parents got me my New Beetle as my first car just shy of my 18th birthday and that was that. Its been VWs ever since. Hubby's first car was also a VW. He learned to drive manual on a Thing, got a '95 Passat VR6 as his first car. 

We've had about 7 VWs in our possession since '04, not including cars in the family (which you can add another 5 or so in that case). Its definitely a lifestyle. We have 3 cars right now, all VWs, all turbos, all manuals.


----------



## SpeakEasyR (Dec 12, 2012)

I wanted a turbo AWD 4-banger that wasn't a subaru or mistubishi, so I bought a golf r.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

I like the VW’s because of predictable build quality, simple design, features that typically work as intended, and reliability. 

History: I started out with a 1996 Jetta and back then it was considered trendy. Although it had some issues I kept it and eventually my son ended up with it. 

Then I moved away to something else but then came back to Volkswagen and 2005 with another Jetta. Then I felt it was too small so I traded it in for a 2007 Passat Sport and I absolutely hated it! It was gutless and drove like a 4x4 truck. I also purchased a 2007 Rabbit for my son and he liked it. Heck, the seats in that basic Rabbit with a 2.5 were more comfortable than my so-called luxury air lumbar electric seats. The air-conditioner was also a colossal POS and it never did cool the car anywhere near as well as my son's Rabbit or my two Jettas'. Frankly, after that experience I never thought to own another dub again!

Then one day I decided I wanted a Bug TDI. I've only had it for less than two months and my feelings are pretty good. It's definitely more fun to drive than most any other Dub I've owned. The only downside is the new Volkswagens are inferior in terms of build quality compared to how they used to be. I suppose that's how all cars are made these days'. I also feel that the quality of service at Volkswagen dealerships has dropped considerably but again, maybe that's across the board in the industry.

Now, my girlfriend in Italy also has a VW and it runs circles around the the Dubs made for the US market. Likewise, the dealers over there don't trash the cars before they sell them with cheap-ass window tent and ridiculous wax coatings, etc.

Overall, I’ve had enough dubs to know what to expect, and that provides me peace of mind. Only time will tell if the Bug was the right choice for someone in my age group.


----------



## Lazershow (Aug 15, 2012)

There's just that something about dubs..


----------



## Mr. Fukengruven (Jan 19, 2013)

Cause I'm Asian and Civics SUCK!
:laugh:


----------



## DreA6 (Dec 26, 2010)

My father is from brazil and v dubs are like the honda of cars down there. When i was younger he had a few jettas and golfs. When i turned 18 i bought an audi. I sold it not to long ago and new i wanted another german car and audi parts are just too expensive. So i went to a auction and looked at a few cars and saw a 05.5 jetta. I bought it and fell in love. Vw are in my blood lol it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

They quit making the RSX-S which was a great car!!! I still have it, but I wanted something new with a similar platform. I had a 83 GTI one time and it was a fun car, but had to always work on it  I hope the new one is more reliable.  It looks better than teh RSX and interior I believe is slightly higher quality.


----------



## NewKid92 (Feb 21, 2013)

I originally wanted a 92 350zx, but then found out the car would be useless to me down the line. Basically no engine space, so I decided to drive my focus into a different area. Researched on the jetta, and loved it. I have a baby sister I may need to drive around, so I needed a sedan. Plus, my friend owns a 450whp Corrado . Him and his brother love VW's, so I was like why not. 
Got a 2.slow, and I still loved the car, but I wanted one I could mod down the line. Eventually, I sold my 2.slow and for about 500 bucks more, I got a 03' v6 with about 125k miles. I plan on repairing the engine (it's running strong, but the mileage im sure accumulated sludge and possibly cracks in the engine that would matter if I drop 100-200 more hp into the car). I want to drive this car into the ground (I plan on continuously repairing the engine because I love this car), and maybe eventually drop a turbo inside when I have the money, or the money and knowledge to do it myself.

That's my story, summarized.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Been a Herbie fanatic since the age of 5 and collected bug models since 7. Good enough???


----------



## ilyas1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Because I couldn't get anything more upscale (2010+) for the money than my 10 CC R-Line.

I've always had Japanese cars because of reliability and performance - so this is my first (hopefully not last) German car.


----------



## h00ters CEO (Jan 24, 2008)

I used to drive a purple stratus... My buddy was selling his 87 Gti and I sold the stratus for that rust pile and the rest is sweet sexy history


----------



## nomotiv4all (Mar 30, 2013)

I had an 03 Suzuki Katana 600 for sale on CL. Some guy from Yucaipa offered me a black 04 5 speed 1.8 Gti. 

He said he would throw in some extra parts he had so i figured some trim pieces or whatever. 

He threw in 3" downpipe , Megan Euro Street Coilovers, 17" aftermarket wheels and tires, 16" 2010 Jetta wheels and tires, Full Forge coolant and turbo hose set, SSQV, Full Energy Bushing Kit, extra oil filters and 5 quarts of oil all parts new in box! WTF 

Naturally i jumped on a straight trade deal 

I've had countless civics with swaps im pissed I never picked up a GTI earlier.


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*awesome.stories*

Every once in a while i check in on this post. i love reading every 1 of the stories on here. thank you every1 for participating. keep them coming. 

thank you 
marc


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Great thread and it is really interesting to see why other people like their VWs.

For me it started early and still love them now that I am 41.

I always liked cars from when I was really little, and of course mostly supercars. The rabbit GTI really caught my attention, because there wasn't anything like it in 1983. 
When I was 15 I started working to save up for a car, and ended up flipping cheap cars like old Hondas to buy a Brittish sports car. I loved the Triumph spitfire and they were pretty cheap at the time so I bought a 1974. I loved Brittish cars, but the lack of reliability wasn't good for a daily driver. 
I wanted something fun and relaible so I bought a Saab 900 EMS. I loved that car, but I fell in love with BMW 2002s. I sold the Saab to buy a 1972 2002 which I spent a lot of time restoring and spent $8k on it. A GMC truck rear ended me after a new paint job, and the insurance company totaled the car and only gave me $2,000 for it 
I needed a car fast and found a 1982 jetta deisel 5SM. Even with only 50 bhp I fell in love with this car. It was a lot of fun to drive, cheap to own, and very easy to work on. 
When the MkIIIs came out I wanted one so badly. I sold the Jetta for a down payment on a new 1998 8v GTI (where my user name comes from). I had an accident and the car was totalled in 2006. I used the money to buy a 1995 VR6 jetta GLX and loved that car. My wife hated it (loud and low), so I bought a 2008 rabbit for a daily driver. I really liked having both cars, but I got laid off and was forced to sell the jetta since my wife hated that car. 
In 2011 I really wanted a MkVI GTI. The rabbit was almost paid off and I traded it in for a 2010 GTI, because I got a really good deal on my GTI now. It is still one of my favorite cars I have ever owned.
I love VWs because they are so much fun to drive and the quality is good. I have never really had the problems that other people have had, but even if I did I don't think it would steer me away from them. 
Sorry for the long story, but this is actually shorten by a lot :beer:


----------



## vincelatham (Feb 15, 2012)

*what made me get a VW*

i always really liked gti's but i wanted something all wheel drive. i was looking at getting a subaru wrx because it was boosted and awd. then i came to the harsh realization that i couldnt even afford to buy one in the first place let alone to keep up. i still wanted something boosted so i drove my buddy's mkiv jetta 1.8t and fell in love with how smooth the shifts were and how the car handled. so i was on a mission to buy a dub. i bought a 1.8t mkiv gti and have loved it since the day i bought it even with having to take care of the sludge issue. dubs are awesome no matter what anyone says. u really dont understand it unti u drive one.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

When I was three years old my dad bought a brand new 1985 Golf diesel. Such an awesome car. He treated it well and my mom ended up destroying it when she ran a red light many years later. 
With me in the backseat...

Anyway *my *first VW was a 1985 Scirocco that a friend and I went "halfs" on and turned it into a race car for the local dirt track. Not long after that purchase I bought a 1988 16v Scirocco for a daily, and from then on I was hooked. 

The interior of the mkII Golf/Jetta is still my favorite though. I think it's because of all the years growing up with the diesel Golf we had.


----------



## ByrnieMac (Apr 11, 2013)

If I'm totally honest it was gas prices. I have always been a Ford guy since I was little. I've had several 5.0 Foxbody mustangs (I still own one now), and I most recently had a VERY nice 06 F-150 Lariat 4x4 with a 5.4L V8 and with side exit Magnaflow pipes and I loved it. It was my coming home from Afghanistan present to myself. However I got out of the Marines, gas prices kept climbing, and I needed somthing better. 

Saw an 06 MkIV GTI at a Mercedes dealership that looked like it was in great condition with low miles so I went to check it out. Got the negative equity in my truck paid off AND got the price knocked down on the GTI (end of the month is the time to buy at a car dealership).

This my first 4cyl car... my first turbo car (not first forced induction, though), not only my first VW, but my first import... and I am absolutely head over heels in love with my GTI. I'm sold on VW. My wife's Civic is about to ship the bed (about dam time) so I'm gonna put her in a MkIV Jetta GLI soon.

By the way, if anybody is looking for a Foxbody mustang with a lot of go-fast goodies for fair and reasonable price, let me know! Hahaha


----------



## Cdawg (Dec 30, 2012)

1)Aftermarket response is big. 2)Combination of a manual 6-spd with a diesel in a fwd wagon. 3) price


----------



## dangerine49 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm new to VW also. I had two cars destroyed by Sandy, a 2007 Honda Civic and a 2007 Audi A4. We replaced both of them with VW's.

My brother-in-law owns three VW's and swears by them. I also have a friend whose wife works for VW/Audi and they got me Friends and Family certificates.

I figured buying two VW's from the same dealer would get me a better deal. It didn't exactly work out that way.

We got a great lease on a Jetta S for my daughter in November to replace the Civic using a F&F.

Replacing the Audi took a little more work. My credit has tanked over the past couple of years, so I couldn't qualify for a lease. Also, financing a new loaded car wasn't ideal because I could only qualify with a pretty high interest rate. Finally toward the end of December I found the perfect preowned car: a 2012 Passat SEL Premium with 4900 miles on it. It was a demo car for a sales manager at another local Audi dealer and we got a great price on it. White with tan interior just like the A4, but it has way more stuff in it than the Audi did like Nav, Bluetooth, Sirius/HD radio, remote start, proximity key, seat memory, iPod/Aux input, and a huge backseat and trunk. The only downside is no Quattro, but this one gets better mileage.


----------



## knicker138 (Apr 20, 2013)

*2012 vw cc*

I had a rental in NYC it was a 2013 Passat. At the time I was considering on a new car purchase. I loved the way the passat drove and the MPG was a plus. So I head back home and visit a VW dealership and as I'm looking at the passat I noticed the CC and from there it was history.


----------



## Claire22cia (Apr 19, 2013)

I got a Green one, and haven't looked back since.


----------



## dacannon2010 (Dec 10, 2010)

I was 16 stealing the 91 alpine white gli 5/speed while my dad was at work. he was in the army so I had ALL day with it after school. got caught one day, dad took the keys. few days later he told me theres insurance on it now then he gave me the keys...then I said eace: (peace out im leaving) 
I would never go anywhere, I would just drive and drive until I was tired. I would roll around looking for Hondas or any other cars to race. I would take turns really fast and shift down approaching curves. I loved the beautiful recaro seats W/sunroof!!!!!!!....the jetta has been down for a while now and my family keeps tryn to make me sell it and I WONT..... I went and brought another broken vw. a 98 gti vr6 so I could do a swap on my dads 86 gl. and my family was like :facepalm: and I tell them yall don't understand. 

now im 20 

so I have two mk2s down in dads envoy 
I believe the mk2 16v needs a distributer, battery, and transmission. I need to finish the swap I haven't been making progress on that I spend all my money on engine parts every time I get paid(Wal-Mart paychecks). sometimes I wished I never done that, but its the memories of driving my 16v that keeps me going. im suffering going through it installing the neuspeed springs and bilstein shocks almost made me fell a little better. just need to finish :banghead: but at the end of the day. I still :heart: vw.


----------



## MKVDuBBiT (Apr 21, 2013)

Always loved VW's since i was young especially seeing the ones in Europe when I used to go there with the folks. Unfortunately my first car was a 88 Honda CRX but fortunately my second car was a 92 MKII Jetta and it's been VW since. VW4Life


----------



## soeuroithurts (Sep 26, 2012)

From being too Euro.


----------



## Nord (Jun 8, 2010)

*A very simple answer...*

A total of 5 previous TDI's, three of which are still in the family. Now the Passat to make four. The TDI is what sells the car for us. It's that simple.


----------



## jbrates (Apr 25, 2013)

On vacation in montauk i saw a red vw gti vr on the side of the road with a fore for sale sign. I only had my permit at the time but i called the guy up and the next day took it for a test drive. Well when i heard it start i knew i wanted it. So the next day i bought it loved it ever since


----------



## llutman (Mar 23, 2001)

An ex-fiancé. Never looked back!


----------



## TommyBoy91 (Apr 11, 2009)

....the fact that a CLEAN Mk3 laid out/tucking looks better than the finest playboy centerfold...


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

Agreed


----------



## BoyoUK (Dec 3, 2012)

I find it hard to answer the question without either sounding like a total moron, a total geek, a total douchebag, a total know-nothing... or a bit of all four.

I've never really had a passion for any car; I just like what I like, you know? Push me for a car passion and I'll say "coupe". I like 2 big doors on a reasonably low-slung automatic car. I do have a mantra for any purchase that goes in to the thousands of £pounds, be it cars, holidays, hifi, coats (yes, coats)... and that is I don't care what it is, or how much it costs, I'll only part money with it if I absolutely adore it.

Well, in reality the cost is still a major factor  but the mantra still applies. If I can afford it, and if I adore it, then I will part money for it. And that's where my current car came in, the 2013 Beetle Turbo DSG. I saw it, I fell in love with it, and I could afford it, so I had it.


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

My Father brought home a 1980 Rabbit L that a guy gave to him At work that was in 1989 ..... i was 8 my two step brothers and step sister along with myself would jump that rabbit on our motorcross track and ralley it around in our field and hall ass down our 1 mile long gravel driveway. all my bros and sis and i whould drive that car everyday to the end of our driveway to catch the school bus ... the memories ...VW is a time capsel and people never forget the time they have spent in a vw....to this day my sister has always ownd audi vw along with my bros and myself. vw is the way of life always has been always will be........Thank you dad


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

The story behind the myth.

first gti was my dream car when i was 12yo


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> The story behind the myth.


don't hate because you grew up poor


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

vswager said:


> don't hate because you grew up poor


?????

My response has nothing to do with your last response... 

What made u get a VW?
Re: the story behind the myth

Sent from my cofeemaker...


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Dad bought a 76 Rabbit home for Mom in 77 it was used had a manual transmission and was fun. Any time I was home from college I'd volunteer to go do any errands just to get to drive it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Josh.Spenjet04 (Oct 7, 2010)

I fell in love with VWs during college...I had a mazda 626 which i used throughout my college days, but didn't have the money or more importantly a reason to replace my car. Tranny went soon after graduation. Boom - finally a valid reason to make the jump. bye bye mazda!


----------



## Peoples 703 (Mar 1, 2013)

dacannon2010 said:


> I was 16 stealing the 91 alpine white gli 5/speed while my dad was at work. he was in the army so I had ALL day with it after school. got caught one day, dad took the keys. few days later he told me theres insurance on it now then he gave me the keys...then I said eace: (peace out im leaving)
> I would never go anywhere, I would just drive and drive until I was tired. I would roll around looking for Hondas or any other cars to race. I would take turns really fast and shift down approaching curves. I loved the beautiful recaro seats W/sunroof!!!!!!!....the jetta has been down for a while now and my family keeps tryn to make me sell it and I WONT..... I went and brought another broken vw. a 98 gti vr6 so I could do a swap on my dads 86 gl. and my family was like :facepalm: and I tell them yall don't understand.
> 
> now im 20
> ...


Yo lil homie go work at a shop. Like a tire place. Better than Wal-Mart and you'll learn more about cars

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Peoples 703 (Mar 1, 2013)

I first fell in love with vw when I was 15 my sister bought a 96 vw golf gl dark green. She drove it and couldn't afford it so my dad took over the payment, paid it off and have it to me when I was 17. I use to race every Honda I saw back in those days,I loved that Damn car. Now I'm 28 and drive a mk4 jetta Wolfsburg. Dude is right tho you always remember your first vdub,I don't care who you are. 

Va's for dubbers


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> ?????
> 
> My response has nothing to do with your last response...
> 
> ...


sorry man, my bad. i am so used to people giving me a hard time on here i sorry


----------



## MK4bullet (Jun 19, 2013)

*My MK4 Jetta*

Well in 2011 I was in the Joplin Missouri May 22 tornado and I lost everything up until that point I was always into Honda and crotch rockets I didn't know much about VW and everyday I learn something new. My love for VW started when my brother bought a beautiful 04 R32 just the style and sound of it made the decision form me when I lost everything it was like a fresh start as hard as it was I needed a car ASAP and I drove by a car lot and locked eyes on a completely bone stock MK4 Jetta 1.8t I paid a little to much for it but since my purchase it has been lowered, tuned, intake, diverter valve and many other tasteful mods. I love VW and our local VW owners are awesome if you are ever in Joplin Missouri Check out House Of VW the owner Matt is a guru and very nice. look them up on FB as well.


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

My 2000 jetta was practical for my needs, knew nothing of the Vr6 engine, but figured it had to be some fun. Also liked all the features I got for a cheap price like the seat warmers. I don't have that car anymore, but miss. I then went backwards and got an mk2 gli.


----------



## ctAL (Mar 7, 2013)

For the price. Best looking cars imo. I hope to be a new Audi by my 30s. I love Vw/Audis. Clean cars. Old gen to current.


----------



## Agenm (Jan 11, 2013)

thats a good 1 are u in europe cause they never had the 1.8 in the us. was it a cl?


----------



## boomersr32 (Jul 2, 2013)

*MY story!!*

I had a 2000 VW golf 2.0 it was Droped had some nice rims full exhaust full system all the bells and whistles. There was only one thing to do get some boost!!!! I did all the research one can do called a few place (got a lot of laughs) but had no clue that it would be almost impossible to make this thing fly... So one day I was actually looking to trade my car in and get a vr6. and out of no where I refreshed my page and seen that a new listing poped up. I seen this black on black 2004 R32 I knew it had to be mine. I talked the guy down to 8 grand I dont think the guy knew what he had, ever since then ive been in love. Hands down one of the best cars I have ever owned...


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

this car...









it belongs to my homie. he would go to a lot of GTGs and car shows and everytime we pulled up, he got the :banghead::banghead: face from people. and after attending several of these events with him, i realized that the owners of VWs took SOOO much pride in their cars that I wanted to see what all the fuss was about. so i purchased my VW CC. now i understand...:laugh:


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

Well it started because I've tried American and Japanese cars and wasn't fond with them. Japanese cars are too expensive and not nearly as nice or as new. Then they usually come NA so the type of power I want becomes very expensive. American cars are better for the price but feel plasticy and don't handle well. Then I started looking into Audi and VW. I really liked them so when it came time to buy a new car, they were what I immediately started looking into strongly for a GTI or A4 but after not finding any GTI's and having trouble finding a nice clean A4 I found my Passat. It was great newer looked sexy and drove great, it had a turbo so I could just get a tune and have cheap reliable power and it was just a great match.


----------



## chrisxd15 (Feb 21, 2013)

It all started when my older brother bought a 02 Passat. Lowered, BBS wheels, HID head lights, boost gauges and some other nice things. I fell in love with the car. He then purchased a 1995 Golf. About that time I learned how to drive stick and his golf was. While he was at work with his Passat, I would take his Golf all over town and just go crazy. The driving on that thing was so sweet. I went on to buy a brand new Kia Forte Koup:screwy:, then the deal fell through and I bought my 09 Rabbit. It was meant to be for me to own a VW. I will never look into another manufacturer again! 

:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

chrisxd15 said:


> It all started when my older brother bought a 02 Passat. Lowered, BBS wheels, HID head lights, boost gauges and some other nice things. I fell in love with the car. He then purchased a 1995 Golf. About that time I learned how to drive stick and his golf was. While he was at work with his Passat, I would take his Golf all over town and just go crazy. The driving on that thing was so sweet. I went on to buy a brand new Kia Forte Koup:screwy:, then the deal fell through and I bought my 09 Rabbit. It was meant to be for me to own a VW. I will never look into another manufacturer again!
> 
> :laugh::thumbup:


You kinda went to completely different spectrums originally considering kia lol then going to a real car.


----------



## mikefox (Jun 25, 2013)

The design Vision GTI, the 503-horsepower concept that debuted VW's Wörthersee festival made me to think for VW. The interior design Vision GTI definitely looks like as it was done by some folks on loan from Porsche or Lamborghini. The racing-inspired steering wheel, alcantara, carbon fiber and digital displays all makes it more happening.


----------



## rogersm (Jan 15, 2013)

was at my girlfriends house and looked across the street and saw a GTI and i fell in love ever since.


----------



## chrisxd15 (Feb 21, 2013)

smgs92 said:


> You kinda went to completely different spectrums originally considering kia lol then going to a real car.


Oh i know. I'm glad I don't have it anymore. Thats how I knew it was meant to be to own a Vw.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

TDI, DSG, Passat


----------



## vwracernyc (Apr 17, 2003)

short and sweet... CHICKS !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## brahmzy (Jan 12, 2013)

me too


----------



## shortshiftstudios (Jun 4, 2013)

I was driving home one day from work, my girlfriend at the time needed a car (to drive like 2.5 mi to work) and I came across a '59 Bug. Schoolbus yellow, lowered, 1600. Paid $900 and drove it home. She saw the car, and told me there was NO way she was going to even RIDE in the car, let alone DRIVE it.... Told her Fine. Walk then. I kept the Bug, ditched the girl. Fast forward many many years and vws, and my wife is looking for a car to drive to work, Looks me straight in the face and says "I want a VW... Like an original GTI. Black. Yeah."
I just smiled and knew I made the right choice.


----------



## Jot_tdi-12 (Jul 9, 2013)

took a ride in a buddys Mrk5 jetta TDI, felt the pickup and mileage you got out of them and i went and bought one like 3 weeks later but i got the mrk 6 instead of the cup edition 5... damn wives and needing auto trans...:banghead:


----------



## xXglaceonXx (Jul 10, 2013)

cus mk6 R stanced is sexy as fuge


----------



## turbo_dt (Jul 10, 2013)

*I wanted an AWD replacement for my 02 WRX sedan*

I bought my WRX new in may of 2001. My previous car was a 91 Toyota MR2_turbo. I needed a bit more practicality for a DD, and had read a lot about the "REX". It turned to to be a good car over the long haul, but it was time to go. I knew I wanted AWD in a similarly small package. That car got my wife to cancer surgery across town on snow-covered streets before the plows were out. So I felt good about that platform. Still, I'd read a lot of good things about the GTi, especially one with the DSG. My wife does not drive a manual, so I briefly considered that car. After a test drive in a GTi I saw an R on the lot, and looked it over, but was initially put off by the price. Later I started searching for written and video reviews of the R, then I went to test-drive one, and was taken by the quality of the interior and the features. I spoke with my wife about the car, and we agreed I should look into pricing one. I managed to take another test drive, this time with my wife in the car. She also immediately liked the interior, especially after living with the spartan interior of the REX all those years. I'm probably a bit older than most of you, so try to understand that I no longer considered an EVO of an STi. I wanted a capable AWD car, but I wanted a much nicer interior than those cars offer. Granted they offer more performance in terms of quickness, and higher handling limits. I can tell you my 2013 R outperforms my 2002 REX in all those categories, and so far gets better gas mileage too. The R is also a more comfortable car for a daily driver, and as I said has a much better-appointed interior. So, it's a step up in those areas. 

I will say that I believe the old saying: "in for a penny, in for a pound". To that end I have not been a fan of VW reliability. Still, I saw where Consumer Reports rated the R a recommended buy. We'll see. 

I am still getting used to the car and all it's features, including the sunroof/nav system package, which has a lot of features all it's own. I've only had it four days now. Still breaking it in, but getting close to 800 miles on it. 

I had modified my previous two turbocharged cars. I'm thinking to leave this one stock. I even posted a thread about that in the Golf R forum. I figure I want to enjoy the car with all it's original performance, and try to be satisfied with it as is.

So now I have a AWD luxury 4d HB compact,with good power and excellent handling. It's a perfect car for a type-A driver like me who enjoys the pure act of driving from point-A to point-B as much as arriving at my destination. The R is a driver's car with a quality interior. I really like that. I like the extra storage space over the REX sedan too.
May I introduce "The Black Mamba!"?

best regards all,
Darryl


----------



## brahmzy (Jan 12, 2013)

thats a good 1 are u in europe cause they never had the 1.8 in the us. was it a cl?


----------



## johnsvt (Jun 11, 2012)

I will be getting a third but after having my passat get t-boned at 40mph and still being able to open all the doors. I will get another one


----------



## mikefox (Jun 25, 2013)

I did not know much about VW until the date my brother bought a beautiful 04 R32 just the style and sound of it made the decision for me to have the one for me too. It had some nice rims full exhaust full system all the bells and whistles.


----------



## VWFrolic (Apr 11, 2013)

my REAL shinka edition rx8 caught fire, blew up... cried for days then started watching car porn and got a 20th ae :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jacobradd (Jul 13, 2013)

I was getting out of my Honda phase and wanted something with a little more personality and style. I sold my integra because I saw a 93 Corrado with a few problems I thought wouldn't be too bad. Bought it for $2500 and it's a work in progress... But no regrets love that thing even tho the third day I drove it to work I had to get a tow home! Haha


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

I happened upon vortex while I was in the market for a car. I saw how great people made these cars looked and how obsessed people were with them. I really like the OEM+ thing. Eventually I got my own, and I can't explain why I love Volkswagen now, but I have no doubt I'll get another some day.

Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lyphzabyach (Dec 9, 2010)

buddy of mine had an mk4 gti vr6, i loved the way it drove. so after being in a vr6 i had to get a vr6, i was searching auto trader mag one day and found a 94 jetta vr and went to buy it. had same car for 5 years now


----------



## norosesnoskiesx (May 13, 2013)

friend had a mk4 gti that i fell in love with. became obsessed with vw's ever since. love the mk3 body styles, ended up with a mk3 jetta gls 2.0 :thumbup:


----------



## Mason8716v (Jun 2, 2010)

I fell in love with the 16V Scirocco the moment I saw it in high school. 1st car was a '75 Super Beetle, second was a '90 Jetta. Wife found me an immaculate 1 owner '87 GLI which I loved and miss and the moment she found the red '87 16V Scirocco I knew she was meant for me.


----------



## Aeb-reid (May 31, 2012)

700 for a bmp b5 passat without an engine(who wouldnt take it?)... + gf had a 73 super with a 1915 in it. move forward 5 years. married her. now we have two b5s, two type 1s, and a mk1 cabby.


----------



## VWCabby89 (Oct 18, 2007)

*My first VW*

My love affair with VW started as a kid-we had a 1971 Super Beetle Sedan.. always loved that car. So about 6 years ago we started with a 1990 VW Golf, then 1989 VW Cabriolet, a few years later bought a 1971 VW Super Beetle convertible , then a 1991 VW GTI and now just bought a 2013 VW Golf R.. they all have thier own personality


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

Because they are just great cars


----------



## MECHANIX101 (Sep 7, 2010)

i took a ride in my buddies mkIII gti with a vr6 in high school and fell in love. at the time i was driving a stock 1988 325e bmw so the gti felt like a f%^*!%g rocket ship!! :laugh:


----------



## miguelr (Apr 13, 2013)

It was the best looking hatchback to me. Now thanks to VW culture/community, I may be VW 4 life. :thumbup:


----------



## oscar563 (Jun 5, 2012)

Good looking lines (except the Mk4 Jetta), quality interiors and reliable (at least for me). Plus they are a freakin' blast to drive fast (even unmodified).....and you can't get that in an american/japanese car (maybe except Mazda as of late). 

I think they have the perfect balance of value, quality & performance to my financial posibilities, LOL.


----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

I've had 3 thus far... 1992 Jetta in high school(02'-04'), then a long pause and a 5 cylinder Mk6 Golf in 10' and now a Passat 5 cylinder in 12'. So I guess the main reason is because each Volkswagen I've owned has had the least issues out of the 7 other cars I've bought around them! Plus, Volkswagens have always been the most ergonomically efficient vehicles to me... Now if they could just go back to a simple/efficient engineering philosophy and cost less to maintain they'd be the perfect brand!


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Drove mostly Japanese cars in the past. Many relatives drove VWs so I gave it a shot and I am not looking back


----------



## NecosBug (May 10, 2013)

Ive had all types of cars over the years & my last one was a new Sonata turbo. I loved it but kept having turbo actuator issues. My buddy that works at VW was talking with me & I told him my issues as I was admiring the new Bug. So one thing led to another & tada I got a Bug

Heres my Sonata











Heres my Bug after some mods.


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

We were a VW family from the beginning.

Throughout my childhood, my parents owned a VW. My uncle owned a VW as well. My wife's parents owned a VW when she was a child and my father-in-law currently owns a VW.

I had a B6 Passat which I sold and replaced recently with an MK6 Golf TDI. My wife owns a Tiguan. So we stayed a VW family


----------



## iiMythic (Aug 1, 2013)

The reason why I got a Vw was because a guy I work with had a 80 Scirocco and let me drive it one sunday afternoon around town. To say the least I had a blast and fell in love with it almost immediately. To shorten things up six months later I sold my Pos Ranger, saved up a bit and bought a super awesome 77 Scirocco.


----------



## lbmsy23 (Jul 23, 2011)

My boyfriend had a mercedes and when it was time for my very first car he recommended a jetta. It being german too and affordable...and cute. I bought it. Loved it ever since. 00 gls


----------



## Rum83 (Apr 14, 2012)

I always knew that whatever I got i had to modify. I absolutely did not want a Honda, only because it seemed like everyone had one. I can admire a Honda but I wanted to be a little different, so got an impreza. I hit a deer with that and totaled it. So I started looking at every make and decided on vw. In an attempt to be a little different I got a b5 passat v6. That got rear ended and my budget led me to a mk3 jetta. I love vws but I can't explain why.


----------



## NOTurAVG1.8t (Jul 26, 2013)

*VW Family*

I recently just retired from the military and had a scion when i was in. I bought in 2010 it was an '08 with 19k miles on it at a steal of a price. drove it for a few years and than sold it right before i had retired. My brother has had a 2010 jetta tdi and he loves it. hes got a few after markt parts on it and after going for a ride in his car i fell in love with VW's. so i started looking around for another car and as i was doing that my father had bought a brand new 2013 VW Passat which is a fantastic vehicle. So my brother had help me track down a car at dealership. it was a 2003 passat 1.8t 5spd with 46k original miles!!!! it was in excellent condition (probably some old persons car that just sat and never drove it) i picked it up for a reasonable price and now i am happy to say it is by far my favorite car i have ever owned. so in my family we have a mk4 passat (mine), mk5 jetta (brother) and mk6 passat (father). i guess in the end we are one big happy VW family


----------



## corymnr (Jun 2, 2008)

i was born into aircooled, i know them very well, and am teaching myself watercooled, and learning alot from the vortex as well


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

NOTurAVG1.8t said:


> I recently just retired from the military and had a scion when i was in. I bought in 2010 it was an '08 with 19k miles on it at a steal of a price. drove it for a few years and than sold it right before i had retired. My brother has had a 2010 jetta tdi and he loves it. hes got a few after markt parts on it and after going for a ride in his car i fell in love with VW's. so i started looking around for another car and as i was doing that my father had bought a brand new 2013 VW Passat which is a fantastic vehicle. So my brother had help me track down a car at dealership. it was a 2003 passat 1.8t 5spd with 46k original miles!!!! it was in excellent condition (probably some old persons car that just sat and never drove it) i picked it up for a reasonable price and now i am happy to say it is by far my favorite car i have ever owned. so in my family we have a mk4 passat (mine), mk5 jetta (brother) and mk6 passat (father). i guess in the end we are one big happy VW family


The B5 Passat with the 1.8T engine you own is indeed a great car. During the B5 generation, the Audi A4 and the Passat shared the same platform. My relative has a B5 1.8T from 1997 and it is still running strong.


----------



## MSD (Feb 12, 2003)

Got a VW because trying to find a new, $30k 4 door sedan with a manual and decent motor is an exercise in frustration. That said, love my new CC!


----------



## nmlhats (Sep 25, 2008)

I was looking for a new MT car in the early spring of 1998 and I went to a large auto show to check out what was available. It was just at the moment that the new Beetle and B5 Passat hit our shores, and just out of nostalgic curiosity I went to look at the new Beetle. While I was in the VW area, I also spied the B5 Passat. Wow! What a fine-looking vehicle it was! I looked at what came standard on the car: side air bags and traction control, among other things. In that era, if you wanted those options on competing midsize sedans, you had to get a fancy options package--i.e., to have side air bags, you also had to pay for leather seats and a sunroof. Ridiculous. Then I sat in the car! The ergonomics were just shy of perfect for me, and the bolstered seats cradled me just right. Even the back seat was spacious and comfortable. The following week I drove the car, in addition to Accord, CRV, Camry, Outback, and maybe something else I am forgetting. (I swear, even with MT, I felt like I was piloting a sofa when I drove the MT Camry. I could barely stay awake.) It took one test drive of the B5 to win me over, maybe for life. Two years later, my husband sold his Accord MT and bought himself a Passat, this one a 2000 V6 MT. We still love both to this day, although I am now finally having to replace my B5 1.8T...most likely with a GTI.


----------



## mudder1310 (Feb 9, 2004)

My first car was a 69 Datsun 510. I found someone to pay me double what I paid so I sold it and bought a 76 rabbit with bilsteins, neuspeed springs, empi wheels, blueprinted motor with cam and exhaust, and fender flares. Things drove like it was on rails. I was hooked.


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We were a VW family from the beginning.
> 
> Throughout my childhood, my parents owned a VW. My uncle owned a VW as well. My wife's parents owned a VW when she was a child and my father-in-law currently owns a VW.
> 
> I had a B6 Passat which I sold and replaced recently with an MK6 Golf TDI. My wife owns a Tiguan. So we stayed a VW family


Forgot the most important info. I was born in Germany :laugh:


----------



## Vr6_mk3.5 (Aug 1, 2013)

The sound of a 12v vr6... That made me fall in love and wanna drive one.. Once I drove a mk3 vr6 jetta, I was hooked for life! Fell in love with Cabrios and decided to build a vr6 swapped mk3.5 cabrio.. Haha. It's so much fun in the summer!


----------



## NOTurAVG1.8t (Jul 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The B5 Passat with the 1.8T engine you own is indeed a great car. During the B5 generation, the Audi A4 and the Passat shared the same platform. My relative has a B5 1.8T from 1997 and it is still running strong.


yeah i love the car! i mean it only has 47k original miles on the thing. i could beat the price i got it for and the motor runs superb. i love the car.


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

My first car was a 1998 Jetta GLX VR6, I bought it from my sister when I was in high school (It was only a year old). I really enjoyed that car! When I decided to turn my love of cars into a career I started as an apprentice technician at a VW dealer. Despite a lot of the quality issues in the early to mid 2000's I fell in love with the 04' R32 but couldn't afford one. I left VW to work for Honda corporate and in 2008 when the new R32 came out I had the $$ to finally buy one. Sold the R32 when I started to work for Toyota R&D since my commute was rediculous. When I got hired at Honda corporate again and got a company car I picked up a 2012 GLI for the weekends when my daughter was born, but only had it for a year when my wife and I decided she should be a stay at home mom. Now I finally got in a good financial situation again and bought a 2012 Beetle Turbo and couldn't be happier. I have worked for several different car companies but VW's have always had qualities that keep me coming back! :thumbup:


----------



## oscar563 (Jun 5, 2012)

You should try just removing the middle silencer and just leave the one by the exhaust and it'll sound even better. Not too annoying, but sweeeet!!



Vr6_mk3.5 said:


> The sound of a 12v vr6... That made me fall in love and wanna drive one.. Once I drove a mk3 vr6 jetta, I was hooked for life! Fell in love with Cabrios and decided to build a vr6 swapped mk3.5 cabrio.. Haha. It's so much fun in the summer!


----------



## satyadev (Aug 24, 2013)

Its vw quality which attract people to buy it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 7, 2013)

In 2002 I needed an affordable mid-sized wagon for work and play.

The only other one available at the time was a Saturn.


----------



## v b chil-n (Nov 6, 2000)

Back in the day my friends had every kind of rice can you could think of. Honda, Acura, 
Mitsubishi Toyota and Mazda I was the only one that was footing it. When it came time for 
me to acquire a vehicle I knew I did not want anything American and I wanted to follow 
my own path. One day I spotted a teal green 85 GTI at a used car lot and fell in love, I 
haven't looked at another brand since.


----------



## RebelStar (Aug 29, 2013)

All my friends had got Honda, Toyota and so on. i wanted to get something different!


----------



## MrCypherr (Jul 26, 2011)

Growing up the only cars my family had were VWs and seeing them grow older as I grew up and still running like they were just a few years old made me realize that these cars are built to last and wont have any worries with them when it comes to traveling and breaking down.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Test drove one one day and never looked back.


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*been a while.*

Hi all its been a while since i posted on my own post. I've read all your stories and WOW I'm amazed at some of the stories. Awesome! Keep em comin.


----------



## dacannon2010 (Dec 10, 2010)

Well VDUBLUVR1 since it's been a while for you it's been a while for me too. I lasted posted in this thread when I was 20. Now I'm 22 and STILL DRIVE VW. But now I have 3 MK2s. My newest is a mk2 vr. I'm to afraid to drive anything else. I like the raw-ness the mk2 has. No PS no PW and such a solid car. If I were to buy I new one I would strip it down like a mk2 only leaving what I need. Not a reverse camera and all that jazz. Put that 3.6 vr back in the 201?Gti and go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exhaustdd (Mar 25, 2010)

My 2002 Jetta 1.8t eclipsed 300,000 miles on a Unitronic stage 2 tune and it had the original turbo. After that experience there will always be a place for a VW in my garage.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Exhaustdd said:


> My 2002 Jetta 1.8t eclipsed 300,000 miles on a Unitronic stage 2 tune and it had the original turbo. After that experience there will always be a place for a VW in my garage.


A buddy of mine had one that was BT with I think a stock bottom end. Maybe rod bolts? But that motor last I heard was close to 400k miles. When maintained vw makes a great motor.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

In the late 90's for my first vehicle I wanted an s10 so bad. I went to a few dealerships and at one of them was this strange red four door hatchback. I liked it and I had not seen one before. A little side story, vw wasn't very popular in the south. I then bought a 97 Golf Trek, found a local enthusiast group and haven't looked back. I'm now on my 7th vw.


----------



## dacannon2010 (Dec 10, 2010)

VR6OOM said:


> In the late 90's for my first vehicle I wanted an s10 so bad. I went to a few dealerships and at one of them was this strange red four door hatchback. I liked it and I had not seen one before. A little side story, vw wasn't very popular in the south. I then bought a 97 Golf Trek, found a local enthusiast group and haven't looked back. I'm now on my 7th vw.


I thought I had it bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

dacannon2010 said:


> I thought I had it bad


:beer::laugh:


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Vr6_mk3.5 said:


> The sound of a 12v vr6... That made me fall in love and wanna drive one....


This.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

Bought a Mk1 Golf 1.6L 4 speed, it was burnt Orange and I always wanted to have it just burned. I think it was owned by Murphy. If anything could go wrong with that car it did. Not a week went by without something needing to be fixed. But it was a hoot to drive and as practical as they come. That was the car that sold me on hatchbacks and wagons. When the MK7 was released I went to the dealer to look at one, it looked back at me and it winked at me. And it followed me home.


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

Owned Japanese since I started driving. Have a few friends own VWs and also test drove my current ride and love the torque on the low end!


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

I have owned many American cars since I started to drive. Buicks, Cadillacs, Olds, Pontiacs, and a Saturn. They were all great! The '93 Saturn SL2 was probably my favorite other than size. It was NOT a Winter car however. Anyway, it was time to get something new (er). I drove a '13 Honda Accord. Lots of (too much) tech crap. Was never a Japanese fan anyway. American stuff now does not light my board. There is something too boring about them. Still some bad engineering. I also wanted a manual tranny. Good luck with that! Then I started to look at German cars. I'm 6 foot 4 and there was no way I was going to live with a BMW 3 series! Even the 5 series is borderline. But now price starts to get in the way. And Audis, same thing. I LOVE the new A5 but price  I then drove a 2012 Passat (The one in my garage now!) and just fell in love with it! It's rather simplistic compared with other cars but has good solid German engineering! The only thing I would have wished for is AWD. Yeah, it's the 2.5 I5. It seems to get a bad rap in a lot of circles but there are no turbos to blow up and ITS NOT a diesel! (ish) Its a good solid motor and is actually fun with the manual and sounds neat too! And I get 36 mpg on long trips!!


----------



## kingkarmann (Sep 17, 2006)

A $100 bucks to spend in 1975 and a neighbor selling is what made me get a VW.


----------



## olharleyman (Apr 23, 2011)

A 1949 split oval


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

all my friends had honda civic, I wanted something different, bought a scirocco, then a few years later start working as a mechanics at the dealer, and the insanity gets worst every day


----------



## x-cube (Oct 16, 2006)

I wanted something that fit my driving style, I wanted fun, quality and bang for my broke bucks. VW has very good suspension and ride quality then most non German cars. Love them.


----------



## VRginster (Apr 28, 2008)

for the sex appeal of course...


----------



## dacannon2010 (Dec 10, 2010)

Agree and agree 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jandr272 (Jan 29, 2015)

My mom bought a friend's 2004 Jetta TDI and I couldn't get over how well it drove and how it was stacked for a reasonable price. I enjoy german cars and have had several Mercedes, from a 2007 C230 to a 1987 560 SEL. My in-laws have a 2002 Passat wagon and a 2014 Jetta sport wagon. Was car shopping for a small SUV and the Tiguan was more comfortable and drove MUCH better than any of the competition. German cars are just familiar to me.


----------



## >_< (Mar 11, 2013)

Surprised this threads still around but I may as well share my story.
I did a 720 one winter going down a 45 degree hill coated with black ice in my 98 mercury sable. I was leaving for college soon so my parents hooked me up with my first Volkswagen. It was a mkiv 2.0 golf gls 5 speed. I fell in love ever since. 
I loved the way that car felt the way it drove. The way it didn't feel like a beater. Or cheap in anyway. This was in 2010. I loved everything about it. Then I got hooked on the bug and it all snowballed from there. I learned everything I knew about cars on that car. got to the point where i would take off the dash and time myself for fun. Got down to 20 minutes.
I did a lot of stupid and untasteful mods And ended up selling the car for 7k less than what I paid for it 2 years later. But I bought a corrado, then another one. And also a z3 coupe. (Guilty of missing that car) Then a Passat b5.5 then I traded that in for my mk5. Bought a mkii jetta 4 door with insurance money from an incident with the corrado. Sold that, used the money on the gti. the longest I've had a car was my aviator grey bagged corrado vr6. I bought it from airlift. I owned it 2.5 or 3 years somewhere in there. It took a lot to sell it, but by 2012 I was already dreaming up mk1 builds. And it was now 2015. the corrado was a money pit like no other. 
I ended up in my dream Volkswagen, and I saw one at the first dub show I went to in chicago. I've wanted one ever since. I ended up in a mk1 caddy along with my mk5 gti for daily. And the future of that cars build is extremely important to me. I've burned a lot of money switching cars everytime I see one I want. But I've been waiting for the perfect one at the right time for 4 Years. The gti is soon to be stage 2, lowered... but I could sell it in a heartbeat. But when I signed the title to the caddy I felt like I was getting married. 
Let me explain, i hate trucks. I mean I really really hate trucks. I live in the Midwest and it's an infestation. since 2010 I won't even let my parents drive American, my dad has an c6 a6 and my mom has a b7 passat tdi. so every truck I see is useless to me, too pig fat, v8 sounds like your underwater in the belly of a whale gasping for oxygen.
and it's not even that, older mazdas, rangers, s10's. Their all hideous. 
Cheap, and feel like im driving a beater pos. Volkswagen has made the only truck I will ever own and it's 12 years older than me. 81. And some guy in a Porsche would say my vw is a pos, but it's my piece of ****.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

In the fall of 2012 I wanted a nice DD. At that point I had only driven domestics and an old Saab vert. When I bought it I was driving an 04 Dodge Intrepid (which I hated) and a 95 6 speed trans am (which was a great car, but not a DD) I was looking at 94-97 Accords and _did_ test drive a clean MK3 Jetta 2.0 manual. 

But these were all old cars, and honestly a downgrade. My mechanic offered to look at a car for me- a 2000 Jetta. I didn't know much, but I remembered from the CL ad it was a VR6 5 speed with 158K miles. They were asking $2800 and he got it for $2500. When I went to retrieve it, I noticed it was a GLX! Soft touch dash, digital/power *everything* and it drove so smooth. It was a great DD- Fun to drive, not alot went wrong, good in the snow, a respectable 24 MPG on the trip computer. A very well rounded car. Now, the car was not perfect. No ac, broken window regulator, and leaked coolant the majority of the time that I owned it. But those were minor problems, for what I wanted it was probably the best all round choice. 

After 14 months, I wanted a nicer car, so I got one- a Lexus. Mechanically flawless, but a pig on fuel not to mention it's an auto and I have to invest in ice tires. Plus ill have lost $1000 easily, maybe more on depriciation A VW is on my list again, and I cant wait until I can start looking at cars again!


----------



## zenekxbuch (Dec 5, 2014)

*childhood*

I used to have this car when I was young. So memorable.


----------



## TurboSilver311 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Because...*

Found one with 65K on it, haggled with a dealer and bought it....couldnt be happier with it. I bought one because my buddy had an 02 mk4 GLX (i couldnt stand the leather). I got a GLS version and honestly what really hooked me on was the sound the turbo made....that TSCHHHHH sound when letting off the gas was angelic to me (it was on his car, wanna say 2009 or 2010 he had it): i immediately knew i wanted that car. I bought mine in 2013, almost our 2-year anniversary! I ALMOST bought a 3000gt until I saw the GTI in an advertisment, something like fate! It was silver (still is), no rust, was goreous. I didnt even know how to drive stick but I learned from my buddy a week before I bought it in a mazda3 (BOO). The GTI was pure stock...except for a cruddy downpipe (non-performance). There was some oil leak (from the gasket) and the secondary air pump had an annoying leak (which I later fixed myself...screw buying a new pump). I didnt care, I test drove the car and knew right away I wanted it. Ive done every oil change to it, brakes, sensors, replaced the side mirror (which some jerk ripped off), gave it a K&N intake, chipped it and gave it a bigger downpipe. This thing can GO! Ive taken hondas easy, a 'stang, a wrx and a 2014 cadillac CTS. I enjoy being part of the VW community and working on my own car. Every night I look back at my car before I leave my garage and smile because I know i made a great choice. :laugh:


----------



## McClimad (Feb 13, 2015)

I wanted a rally car (AWD) with good gas mileage (30MPG) and paddle shifter. The Golf R is the only one. Plus I really wanted keyless entry, push button start and leather.


----------



## numlock44 (Nov 1, 2012)

The overall package, it's a very well balanced car. Initial test drive made it seem very fast compared the the 07 zx4 Focus that I was driving at the time. Plenty of trunk/cabin room, great looks and really fun to drive. Now I wish I would have made more research before buying the car as far as common problems go. Mechanically speaking the car has been nothing short of reliable. Build quality ... definitely lacking that due to all the rattles/noises that the car makes.


----------



## oscar563 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thinking of replacing my Mazda 6. This car used to be my wife's car until i got he bitten by the VW bug and introducing her to the VW Touareg V8. That thing is a beast specially in the midwest snow, so now I will not consider a FWD VW. Looking at Mk5 R32's, 4motion Mk1 CC's or at 4motion B6 Passat wagons....love all them!


----------



## moarbass (Feb 4, 2015)

Could never say no to golf / hatchback style


----------



## 24vFTW (Feb 20, 2014)

Guy from pizza hut delivered a pizza to our house and saw his Surf Green Mk3 GTI. Loved the look so much until I saw a Mk4. At then I was also going through a Subaru WRX STI (granted I was 16 at the time). But the Mk4 stole my heart because of how cheap and attainable they are; the balance, the subtle design, the VR6, the reliability? LOL but nonetheless, I love it.

I retrieved the funds and found a sketchy Silverstone Grey Mk4 with a 24v/6-speed (possibly the best combo) and owned it for a year and a half still fixing the quirks the last previous owners put in. It probably wasn't the best first car for a 17 year old but man I've learned a lot.


----------



## johnathanleesipe (Feb 9, 2015)

My story is basically I've been around them my whole life (16 years) it seems like most cars my family had was a VW. The longest period we had without one was about 5 years ago until recently when I purchased a 1989 Wolfsburg Jetta GL.







The Rabbit high 9s in the early 2000s







A family Frienda mk2 16v Nitrous GTi(See all the Mk1s in the background there was a Rabbit and a Frankenstein 16v Jetta with nitrous)








My Fathers Mk2 GTi, this was when he first got it after a little while he changed the bouncy cut springs and put coilovers on. (Was sad to see go  )
And now the current Volkswagen the 89(Built in September of 88) Wolfsburg Jetta GL


----------



## McClimad (Feb 13, 2015)

I love reading these stories. This is what Vortex is all about!


----------



## TugBoat762 (Mar 14, 2015)

So, I'm new to VW's, well kinda. My mom has an 85 Rabbit convertible that was my go to weekend car in highschool, and some friends of mine had bugs and one had a minibus. I started working at a VW dealership in sales, and I think I sold myself on one. I just bought a 2015 Jetta Sport, and don't know how I ever drove anything else. I've got my list of mods, and I am just waiting for the right pay day to get some of them done.


----------



## elborikua (Mar 5, 2015)

Dad had a 72 Beetle and 73 VW van. Family cars until 87-88. Always liked VWs. I have always owned Dodge. Not sure why. 

This past December I sold my 2012 Challenger SRT8 cause it spent most of the time in the garage. 

A month ago I started searching for a new commuter which would also put a smile on my face when cruising around.

Test drove the GTI and now I am a happy guy. 2015 GTI S with LP and DSG. What a great daily driver and fun car.


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

Joined this forum not long after buying my first VW. I moved to Florida and was having problems with my old Chevy S-10. Decided to trade it for an Acura Integra GSR that a dealer had on the lot out there. Trouble was that I was young and had no credit to speak of and the dealer wasn't wanting to deal on that car.
Dejected, I stopped by another dealer and found a nice little candy white 1997 GTI 2.0. Drove it, loved it and the deal was done. Hence teh username.

So my push into dubs was the failing rear end on my old pickup and my inability to get a deal on an Integra.
Overall, I'd say I win. Just yesterday the wife and I bought a 2011 Jetta wagon TDI. This move back into the camp of Das Auto was due to getting an oil chagne on our Ford Flex and finding water in the oil from a failing head gasket. Found a nice red TDI wagon, the wife was OK with downsizing and liked the idea of a diesel for fuel economy. 
and here I am today, back again.


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

Had a 2001 dodge intrepid, was in the market for something different. While car shopping wife wanted to stop by the VW dealer, ended up trading it in for a manual 2004.5 1.8t Passat, owned 6 Volkswagen since.


----------



## OmegaJr (Mar 4, 2015)

I really wanted an older WRX but they are to damn expensive. so while trying to find a car I could afford I was noticing a few VWs and I have always loved the look of the GTI. took me a while to find one that was good looking and not to modded so I found my bone stock well maintained MK4 GLX/VR6 (which ever you want to call it). and loved it when I first saw it. so I got it.


----------



## C.Partlow (Mar 25, 2015)

*The reason I bought a Volkswagen*

I grew up only every being around american cars, mainly Chevys. The last two I owned had electrical problems. The 2001 Cavalier that my wife bought while I was deployed in Iraq had it for a year. I went to go to the store and the entire wiring harness fried. The 2007 Trailblazer I was buying a battery every 3 months. The headlights would come in the middle of the night by its self. I traded in the Trailblazer for a 2008 Passat 2.0T. I said to my self I will give a euro car a try. It was totaled because some douche was driving drunk at 6am. Out of all 5 cars involved in the accident, my car was the only that deployed the air bag. I just bought my second Volkswagen, a 2012 Jetta SE.


----------



## tlakeusa (Feb 11, 2015)

*long history*

Family had a new 63 convertible when I was 5, can still conjure up the new car VW smell. Then when I was 13 they had a sunroof 68 bug with a "flugger" exhaust. 1973 I got my first Bug a 73 111 sedan . Reliable as the day was long. Drove it from LA to New Orleans and back my Senior year of High school. Then VW and I parted ways til 2002 and got ex wife a new Bug convert fully loaded. Good car and a lot of fun , black with tan leather interior, sweet ride. 2010 got a 65 Bug and bumped her up to a new interior, new freeway flyer tranny and 2L multi carb engine. This sleeper just tore ass on the streets and then cruised the freeways. Now back into water cooled with my 1st GTI 2012 CW Autobahn that is rolling along with the mods, another sleeper that is a blast to drive. When I get to Germany again definitely going to take the VW factory tour.


----------

